# سريان ما بين النهرين ولغة العرب



## maria123 (11 أكتوبر 2007)

السريان (سٌورإيُيِا): هم الآراميون بحسب التسمية التاريخية القديمة، إذ ان جميع الشعوب السامية القديمة الأخرى، التي كانت تستوطن الهلال الخصيب، وما جاوره من البلدان بعد أن تنصروا في القرون الميلادية الأولى، أصبحوا يسمون بالسريان، لربما نسبة الى الرسل والمبشرين الذين اتوهم من سوريا، بحيث أصبحت لفظة "سُورايا" او "سوريايا" تعني المسيحي او الناطق بالسريانية على حدٍ سواء. ويدخل ضمن هؤلاء: الأشوريون، الأكديون، الكلدانيون وغيرهم، لأنَّ لَغَتهم الرئيسية اصبحت هي السريانية. ويمكن التعرف عليها خلال العصور المختلفة، بواسطة ما وصل الينا من نقوش وبردي ورق ونصوص أدبية ودينية أشهرها: آرامية العهد القديم، التلمود، آرامية تدمر، الانباط، الحضر، السامرة، ولهجة أوديسا (الرها). وكانت الآرامية قد انتشرت إنتشاراً واسعاً، بحيث ان بلاد أشور، ثم الفرثيين، والساسانيين، وبعد ذلك السلوقيين، قد جعلوا منها لغة رسمية. عَمَّ استعمالها في مناطق شاسعة، امتَدَت من بلاد الصين شرقاً وحتى جزيرة الفيلة في جنوب مصر، فأصبحت بذلك لغة جميع أنحاء الشرق الأدنى، فكانت كاللغة الانكليزية في انتشارها اليوم، مما حدا بالمستشرق الفرنسي آرنست رينان أن يقول بصددها في مطلع القرن العشرين: إنَّ الآرامية في القرن السادس قبل الميلاد، طمست كل اللغات التي سبقتها وأصبحت اللغة الأولى، خلال أحد عشر قَرناً، والمعبر الأول للعقلية السامية.

من جانب آخر وبعد القرن الثالث الميلادي، ظهرت الخلافات العقائدية في الكنائس المسيحية، حول طبيعة المسيح، وحول غيرها من القضايا الثانوية، فانقسمت بذلك تلك الكنائس، إلى قسمين رئيسيين، عُرِفا فيما بَعد بالنساطرة واليعاقبة. عقب ذلك إنقسام سياسي، أُضيفَ إلى الفروقات الثقافية واللغوية فيما بعد في النطق والتراكيب والمفردات. فَبَرزَت هُناكَ سريانية شرقية مصدرها لهجة نصيبين، عُرِفَت فيما بعد بالكَلدانية خَطأً، فكانت لغة الفروض الدينية، للمناطق التي تتبع الكنيسة النسطورية أو المشرقية في العراق والبلاد الواقعة الى الشرق منه، ثم السريانية الغربية، ذات اللهجة الرهاوية، وكانت لغة كنائس السريان اليعاقبة أو الارثوذكس والملكيين في العراق وبلاد الشام جَميعاً (أي سوريا ولبنان وفلسطين).
في كل الأحوال قام السريان بدور عَظيم في نقل الفكر الاغريقي إلى الشعوب السامية والأضافة إليه. وقد كان لسريان ما بين النهرين بالذات ومدارسهم الشهيرة دور كبير في إعانة العرب في شتى المجالات. ومما يجدر ذكره، أنَّ المصادر العربية قد جعلت جميع الشعوب التي أنشأت حضاراتها في بلاد ما بين النهرين وسوريا من السريان، كما جعلت لغة العرب المستعربة، وهم القحطانيون وبنو اسماعيل، السريانية ايضاً. كما تروي مصادر عربية أخرى، أنَّ زيد بن ثابت كاتب الرسول محمد، كان يجيد السريانية. وعليه فقد أفادَت هذه اللغة، العَرب في وضع الأحكام اللغوية حسب نماذجها، فكان لها تأثير واضح عليها من خلال الأوزان والاستعمالات، كما في وزن فعلوت مثل: ملكوت، وصلوة (بالسريانية: ملكوثا، صلوثا) وعن طريق ذلك دخلت الى العربية مفردات كثيرة، فقد جاءت في كتاب السيرة النبوية لفظتا (المنحمنا) و (روح القسط) وهما لفظتان سريانيتان وردتا في انجيل يوحنا (15: 26) حيث ظلَّتا على شاكَلتهما وتعني الأولى المعزي أو المُحي والثانية (الروح القدس). وتسمية حروف الأبجدية ذاتها، تعمد الى ترتيب حروف الهجاء بالسريانية فهي بالسريانية: ا.ب.ج.د.. بينما بالعربية هي: ا.ب.ت.ث.ح.د..
كان اهل الجزيرة العربية قبل الاسلام يتغذّون على النتاجات الثقافية والحضارية وأدواتهما الوافدة من العراق والشام، حيث كانت السريانية لغة رسمية لمعظم سكان أهل البلاد الأصليين. وقد بقيت كذلك قرابة قرن من الزمان بعد الفتوحات العربية، وكان ممن عرف شيئاً كثيراً عَنها ابو الأسود الدؤلي الذي عني بتنقيط القرآن، وقد جرى ذلك في مَدينة الكوفة، التي كانت مركزا اسقفياً، يطلق عليها اسم عاقولة، وتعني كلتا التسميتين (الكوفة وعاقولة) "المستديرة"
إقتبس العرب الخط من السريان الذين كان لهم نوعان من الخط: نسخي مدور، ومزوي للزخرفة يسمى سطرنجيلي، لأنهم كانوا يؤثِرونه في نسخ الكتاب المقدس (= سطر انجيلي). اما العرب فكان لهم خطان أيضاً، نسخي وكوفي، أُستُعمِلَ الأول للمعاملات، أمَّا الثاني، ويشبه الاسطرنجيلي، فقد أُستُخدِمَ لكتابة المصاحف وعلى الأبنية والجدران. ويظهر أثر السريان فيما يتعلق بالخط العربي، في أمور عديدة، كاستِعمال أحرف الهجاء للأرقام العددية، فضلاً عن الأثر الكبير، في وصل الحروف وفصلها، في الكلمة الواحدة باستثناء حرفي التاء والصاد. ويظهر هذا الأثر في طَريقة كتابة المقطع المفتوح الممدود، وهكذا تكتب كلمات مثل: "قام، رحمان، مساكين، يتامى، مساجد"، كما هي في رسم وكتابة القرآن الكريم الى يومنا هذا (قم، رحمن، مسكين، يتمى، مسجد). وتُسَقّط في العربية أحياناً، ألف وزن فاعل وتفاعل، كما في السريانية، فتكتب "بارك" بصيغة "برك". ومثل هذا نجده أيضاً في حذف ألف جمع المؤنث السالم، كما في "صدقت، طَيَّبَت" (صدقات، طَيبات) وفي شهد، وكفرين،عوضاً عن "شاهد وكافرين". كما حذفت ياء المتكلم، كما في كتابة "يا ربِّ" عوضاً عن "يا ربي". إن كلمات "حياة، صلاة، زكاة" التي اقتُرِضت من الآرامية، تُلفِت النظر إلى أمر آخر هو أنَّ نهايتها في السريانية كانت "اوثا" (ءووتـ ا)، "ءووث" قد كُتِبَت في العربية بنفس الطريقة أي بفتحة طويلة بعدها تاء مربوطة (ااة) وكان ينبغي أن تكتب بضمة طويلة وتاء مفتوحة وأن تعتبر أسماء مذكرة كما هي في السريانية. كما كانت الآفعال "كاد" و "زال" يُنطقان بِكسرة طويلة (كـ ى ى دا ـ زى ى ل ا) وذلك في نظير السريانية "ميث" وفي العربية "ميت، مـ ىىتـ ا)وهذا يعني أنَّ الصيغ ذات الكسرة الطويلة الضيقة (ىى) ليست سوى تطورات السريانية، ذلك ان الصيغ التي يواجهها النحاة العرب بصعوبات جمّة فسرت على أنها انواع مختلفة من المحاكاة لاتتفق مع انواع المحاكاة التي وجدت في اللغة العربية الفصحى. وقد اقترضت العربية كثيراً من الكلمات التي هي على شاكلة "ملكوت" و "جبروت" كما أن كلِمة "قار" وهي (زفت) تُنطق في العراق وفي الحجاز بصيغة (ق ىىر) آقتُرِضَت من الكلمة السريانية (قىىرا) وهذا الاصل السرياني لا يستبعد أن يكون قد أُخِذَ من اللفظ السومري (ج ي ر). أما الأغريق فيحتمل أنهم أخذوها من ذلك الأصل السرياني وهو (كـ ي ي روس) حيث شاعت في اللغات الاوربية بصيغتها المعروفة كيروسين.
وعملاً بالصيغ السريانية فان كثيراً من متكلمي بعض لهجات العربية كانوا يُسقِطون الضَمة الطويلة كما في "قاتلوا" والكسرة الطويلة والاخيرة مثل يقتضي في الوصل. اما لفظة حيوان مأخوذة من جمع الكلمة السريانية "حيوثا" أو "حيواثا" وهي بمعنى الكائن الحي. كما إنَّ كلمة "قرآن" هي لفظ في "قريان" السريانية بمعنى "قراءة".
إنَّ هذه النماذج البسيطة والمحددة قد سُقناها للدلالة على الشراكة العميقة التي ربطت السريانية بالعربية، حيث كان لاهل العراق من هؤلاء وهؤلاء دور فاعل في هذا التفاعل والتلاقح، وقد تم ذلك قبل فتوحات العرب وبعدها وبسبب صلة الرحم الوثيقة والسبق التاريخي للسريانية في ميدان النضج والعطاء. 
المراجع الرئيسية: 
1) مروج الذهب للمسعودي، 2) تاريخ اليعقوبي، 3) تاريخ الدول السريان لابن العبري، 4) صبح الأعش للقلقشندي؛ 5) في اللغة العربية: د. أنيس فريحة،6) فقه اللغة المقارن، د. ابراهيم السامرائي، 7) اللهجات العربية الغربية القديمة لـ Chaim Rabin.
منقول


----------



## maria123 (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سريان ما بين النهرين ولغة العرب*

نشاء اللة تعجبكون :new5::new5:

و ماتكون مكررة :a82::t19:


----------



## قلم حر (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سريان ما بين النهرين ولغة العرب*

موضوع جديد جدا .
شكرا للموضوع ....و سأعود لأقرأه بعنايه أكبر .
سؤال : هل تتقين اللغه السريانيه ؟


----------



## maria123 (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سريان ما بين النهرين ولغة العرب*

شكرا كتير على الاهتمام بالموضوع 
بعرف
 بس مش كتير لانو انا تعلمت لحالي حتى العربية مادرستا ب مدرسة تعلمتا لحالى درست بس سويدي بالمدرسة


----------



## الملك العقرب (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سريان ما بين النهرين ولغة العرب*

الله يا ماريا بجد انا عاشق لحضارت الشرق مثلا الاشورية و البابلية و الكلدانية بس اطمني انصار البدع النسطورية و الاروسية و امثلهم انتهو عن اخرهم هو اي نعم بدع جديدة بتبتدي تظهر امثال ماكس ميشل بس ربنا هيتمجد و يحمي الايمان الصحيح المستقم المستلم من الاباء الرسل كدا استلموه من السيد المسيح و العلم عن الله ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## كبرئيل شرو (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سريان ما بين النهرين ولغة العرب*

اخت ماريا ساقول لك شيئا 

لن ولا نكذب التاريخ او الحضارة 
حضارتنا والتي نفتخر بها 
هي السريانية الاشورية الكلدانية 
وانا اعرف بانك لست من كتب هذه المقالة ومعروف من كتبها 
المتخلف الذي ارسلها ايضا للموقع وانت تعرفين وانا اعرف الموقع الذي اخذتي المقالة منها 
فالارامية لهجة مستمدة من اللغة السريانية 
والجزيرة السورية 
كانت مهد الحضارات الاشورية السريانة 
والتنقيب عن الاثار يوضح كهذا 

والله يخليك دققي جيدا بالتاريخ او بالموضوع قبل ان تنقليه من الموقع المذكور 
اشكرك جزيل الشكر 
انا تركت الموقع التي انت اخذتي الموضوع منه لجهل من يرسل له 
تحياتي القلبية


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سريان ما بين النهرين ولغة العرب*

شكرآ ماريا على المعلومات​ 
ربنا يباركك و يعوضك​


----------



## maria123 (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سريان ما بين النهرين ولغة العرب*

شكرا كتير على الاهتمام بالموضوع  

شكرا كتير على النصيحة


----------



## Christ is King (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سريان ما بين النهرين ولغة العرب*

*الف شكر يا ماريا على المعلومات القيمة دى
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## ra.mi62 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سريان ما بين النهرين ولغة العرب*

شكرا كتير على الموضوع الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## maria123 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سريان ما بين النهرين ولغة العرب*

شكرا كتيرر عل الاهتمام بالموضوع


----------



## زهرة الربيع (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سريان ما بين النهرين ولغة العرب*



كبرئيل شرو قال:


> اخت ماريا ساقول لك شيئا
> 
> لن ولا نكذب التاريخ او الحضارة
> حضارتنا والتي نفتخر بها
> ...





سلاام و نعمة

بدي اسئلك اخ كبرئيل هلاء انتة متأكد من هل كلاام الي تحكيه

متأكد انو الآرامي مشتق من السرياني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

و اذا هيك متأكد ممكن المصدر الي قرئت فيه هل كلاام


----------



## كبرئيل شرو (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سريان ما بين النهرين ولغة العرب*

اختي الغالية زهرة الربيع 

اولا اذا دققتي للموضووع جيدا ستري كلمة العرب 

ساقول لك شيئا اولا نحن لسنا بعرب وثانية الاراميون 
كانوا قبائل عربية بالصحراء واذا تريدين التاكد 
شاهدي الفيلم المطول على قصة السريان الاشوريين والاراميين ستري 

وانا لا اتجاهل الاارمية ولكن هناك من يتجاهل السرياينة والاشورية 
وكاتب هذه المقالة  من ضمنهم 
وارقاي الموضوع هذا  
تحياتي القلبية 
ويا اخت زهرة الربيع انا من عشاق التاريخ السرياني الاشوري وحضارتنا العريقة 
تفضلي هذا الموضوع  ارجو ان تستفيدي 
.................
الكلدانية او السريانية لغة واحدة لشعب واحد 
الحوار  المتمدن - العدد: 1645 - 2006 / 8 / 17 
 حبيب تومي 

الأنسان كائن اجتماعي : هذا التعريف للأنسان نابع عن طبيعته الأجتماعية ، لكن ثمة كائنات اخرى تتسم بدقة تنظيمها الأجتماعي ، ومنها مجتمعات النحل والنمل . لكن أرسطو قبل حوالي 25 قرن أراد تعريف الأنسان بسمة يتصف بها من دون الكائنات الأخرى فقال : الأنسان حيوان ناطق . 
أجل إن الأنسان هو الكائن الوحيد الذي يملك مَلكة التعبير عن نفسه بالنطق او بالكتابة عبر ، وسيلة ، تعرف باللسان او اللغة وهي اصوات وكلام مُصطلح عليه بين قوم من الأقوام . 
إن اللغة بالأضافة الى كونها أداة تواصل وتعبير ، فهي تعتبر خزين ثقافة الأنسان ونمط تفكيره ، وهذا ما يصادف الأنسان العربي ( الشرقي ) المشبع بالثقافة الشرقية ، وهو يعيش في المجتمع الغربي ، إنه يتكلم اللغة الأجنبية لكن بأفكار شرقية لا سيما المتقدمين في السن ( وأنا واحد منهم ) من الذين يهاجرون الى هذه البلدان .
في حالات كثيرة تعتبر اللغة من المقومات الحيوية للقومية باعتبارها لغة الأجداد وتحمل في طياتها كنوز الفكر والتقاليد والتاريخ والمآثر الشعبية . وكما هي الحالة في اللغة العربية ( العرب ) والكردية ( الأكراد ) والتركمانية ( تركمان ) ، ولغتنا الكلدانية او السريانية او الآثورية والتي تختزل في مصطلح ( السورث ، سورايي ) . 
في حالات أخرى فإن اللغة لا تلعب هذا الدور كاللغة الأنلكيزية ( ألأنكليز ، والأمريكان ) ، والأسبانية والبرتغالية ( اسبانيا والبرتغال ودول اميركا الجنوبية ) .
مناقشة الأستاذ نذير حبش 
قرأت للكاتب نذير حبش المقال الموسوم : بين اللغة ، او اللهجة الكلدانية صلاح امة او خرابها ، وقبل ان أناقش الأستاذ لما ألمحَ اليه حول ما كتبته ، أردفه بمقال آخر عنوانه : الكلدان .. هل سقط القناع ؟
في المقال الأول يورد الكاتب الجليل نذير حبش : ( وعليها نقش باللغة الكلدانية ... ) فالأصح هو ان نقول ( باللغة السريانية ، بلهجتها الكلدانية ) وهذه ليست بدعة مني بل هذا ما اتفقوا عليه ( الجماعة ) رسمياً ، فلا أدري لماذا استاذنا ما زال يتجاوز هذا الأمر ! ( انتهى الأقتباس ). 
أقول : إن العبارة نقلتها من كتاب مار ميخا النوهدري ومدرسته للكاتب نوئيل قيا بلو ومراجعة بنيامين حداد ، ويقول الكاتب نوئيل بلو :
ــ استناداً الى الكتابة الكلدانية المنحوتة في الحجر ص79 
ــ فوجدت فيه من الداخل كتابة باللغة الكلدانية والخط الأسطرنجيلي ص80
ــ وجدت عليه من الداخل كتابة كلدانية نصفها بالخط الأسطرنجيلي ونصفها بالخط الشرقي ص81
وكما ترى فإن الأمانة في الكتابة تقتضي نقل ما كتبه الكاتب حرفياً ، وليس من حقي ان أقول هناك كتابة باللغة السريانية او الآشورية في حين ان الكاتب كتب هناك كتابة كلدانية .
لقد اطلعت على موضوع عن التعليم في القوش كتبه نوئيل بلو والمرحوم ايليا سكماني في مجلة قالا سريايا عدد 19 و20 يستخدمان فقط مصطلح اللغة الكلدانية في بحثهما . وفي المجلات الصادرة في اميركا في الأعداد المتوفرة لدي أقرأ فيها مصطلح ( لغتنا الكلدانية فقط ) ، ولكن نفس الجماعة بعد ان هيمن عليهم الفكر القومي الأديولوجي الآشوري في العقد الأخير من القرن الماضي باتوا ينفرون من اسم الكلدانية وكأنها تدل على الصهيونية او تشير الى الكفر او تمزيق الوحدة ، في حين المصطلح ورثناه عن أجدادنا وهو جزء من تاريخنا وتراثنا . 
مصطلح اللغة السريانية ام الكلدانية 
يتفق الثقات ان لغات هذه المنطقة يجمعها مصطلح اللغات السامية الذي اطلقه المستشرق الألماني شلوتزر ( Schlozer )عام 1781 م عليها والتي يحددها علماء الفيلولوجيا باللغات : الآرامية ، العبرية ، العربية ، البابلية الآشورية ، الحبشية ، الكنعانية ... وليس من اليسير تحديد اللغة الأصلية التي كانت تعتبر اللغة الأم لعائلة اللغات السامية ، رغم الفرضية ( ا . ولفنسون تاريخ اللغات السامية 7 )التي يرجحها طائفة من الباحثين أن الآشورية البابلية هي بالنسبة للسامية الأصلية بمثابة السنسكريتية بالنسبة للآرية الأصلية . 
إن اللغة الآرامية التي هي غصن من اغصان دوحة اللغات السامية ، وإنها لغة القبائل الآرامية التي انتشرت في الهلال الخصيب ، وفي الكتاب المقدس ينتسب الآراميون الى آرام بن سام بن نوح ( تك 10 ـ 22 و23 ) . لكن اللغة الآرامية كان لها انتشار اوسع بين شعوب العالم القديم من غير الآراميين ، ففي القرنين التاسع والثامن ق . م يقول سمير عبده في السريانية ـ العربية 47 ، اصبحت اللغة الرسمية للدولة وانتشرت كتاباتها في اصقاع الأمبراطورية وبلغت أقاصي اسيا الصغرى واليونان وأفغانستان ويضيف : وفي عهد السلوقيين منذ القرن الرابع ق . م . اصبحت اللغة السائدة في كل آسيا السامية أي في سوريا وبلاد الكلـدان والعراق وجزيرة العرب ... وكان المسلمون يدرسونها لكثرة فوائدها ، وقد كتب بها الأرمن قبل انتشار الأرمنية وحروفها ... 
إن تأصيل السريانية الى الآرامية يكاد يكون أمراً متفق عليه ، ( يعقوب أفرام منصور ، موطن الآراميين وممالكهم 107 ، مجلة المجمع العلمي العراقي 2001 ) إذ ان لفظة السريان تعني الآراميين أمر لا جدال فيه .... ان لفظة السرياني في العهد الجديد حلت محل لفظة الآرامي في العهد القديم . واوسابيوس القيصري ( مؤرخ من القرن الثالث ) يسمي برديصان الفيلسوف السرياني بـ ( برديصان الآرامي ) . ومار يعقوب السروجي يصف مار افرم السرياني بأنه إكليل الأمة السريانية وتلميذاته الرهاويات ( آراميات ) .
تفرع الآرامية 
وبهذا الصدد نراجع الفلسفة اللغوية لجورجي زيدان 27 ـ 32 ولا بأس ان نقبس لما فيه فائدة لموضوعنا :
الآرامية وفرعاها السريانية والكلدانية . فالآرامية هي لغة بابل القديمة الباقية آثارها مكتوبة نقشاً على بقايا بابل وآشور بالأحرف الأسفينية والأنبارية . والكلدانيــة هي هذه بعد ان لعبت بها ايدي الزمن فغيرت بعض ألفاظها . وقد كتب بها بعض أسفار العهد القديم كسفر دانيال وغيره ، وقد دعيت هناك بالآرامية تساهلاً ـ على ما أرى ـ لأن بينها وبين الآرامية الأصلية فرقاً واضحاً بين لفظاً ومعنى . ولغة آشور أبعد عن هذه من لغة بابل . أما ما يدعى بين السريانيين في هذه الأيام باللغة الكلدانية ، ليس إلا السريانية نفسها مع بعض التغيير في الحركات . والسريانية هي الكلدانية المشار اليها مع تغيير بعض الفاظها ودلالاتها تبعاً لما اقتضته الأحوال ، فكأن اللغة البابلية القديمة دعيت في أول أمرها آرامية ثم تغيرت قليلاً فدعيت كلدانية ثم وقع عليها تغيير آخر فدعيت سريانية ... انـتهى الأقتباس . 
لقد لاحظت خلال قراءاتي للتاريخ العراقي بأنه هناك خلط بين القبائل الكلدانية والآرامية ، وهناك مشترك وافر بين تاريخ الشعبين وثمة قرائن كثيرة لهذا التفاعل ، التطرق اليها يضيق به المقال .
المقال الثاني : الكلدان .. هل سقط القناع ؟
المقال الآخر للأستاذ حبش يقول فيه : ... بل هو محاولة وصراع على ( محو ) الآخر حالهم حال الأخوة الآشوريين ، الذين هم موضع نقد من قبل الأخوة الكلدان أنفسهم ! بأنهم يحاولون احتواء ... الجميع تحت اسم الآشوريين ... الخ ويضيف الكاتب : هذا الأسلوب المبطن والغير الشفاف يقود الى لعبة خطيرة جداً ، ولها نتائج سلبية تعم على جميع تسميات مجتمعنا وتبني حاجزاً نفسياً ليس بالسهولة يمكن إزالته ... الخ ( انتهى الأقتباس ) 
أقول : أجل من حق الكاتب ان يكون له مثل هذا ( التخوف ) من محاولات إلغاء الاخر ، لكن ما هو معروف ان حالة احتواء وإلغاء الآخر بالنسبة لأبناء شعبنا قد سلكها حصرياًً الأخوة الآشوريين فحسب ، لأن الخطاب الكلداني المتفتح يختلف كلياً عن الخطاب الآشوري الأقصائي ، وهذا الأخير يتحمل المسؤولية عن انفصام عرى الأخوة بين أبناء شعبنا فكرياً وسياسياً . 
إن الخطاب الآشوري اخترع ( لا أقول أكذوبة ) وإنما اقول ( بدعة ) سمجة ، وهي وجود مذهب كنسي مسيحي اسمه المذهب الكلداني ، ولا يمكن تمرير مثل هذا الوهم إلا في مخيلة مخترعيه .
نحن نعرف هناك كنيسة أرمنية ( الشعب الأرمني ) ، كنيسة أنكليزية ، الكنيسة الروسية ، الكنيسة الحبشية ، الكنيسة الآثورية ، الكنيسة الكلدانية ... وهلم جراً ولا يمكن لهذه الكنائس الوطنية ان تكون مذاهب كنسية إن محاولة تمرير هذه الفرضية يعتبر هراءً فارغاً ليس إلا .
أنا شخصياً أؤمن بأن يكون للكلداني مشاعره القومية وكذلك السرياني والآشوري والأرمني .. وليس من حق طرف من اطراف هذه المعادلة ان يفرض يقينياته المطلقة على الآخرين ، او يجعل نفسه وصياً على مصيرهم او منظّراً لهم .
أنا أؤمن أننا شعب واحد ولغتنا لغة واحدة إن كان اسمها الكلدانية او السريانية او الآثورية او السورث ، بشرط واحد ان لا يكون ثمة أديولوجية حزبية او فكر أيديولوجي يجبرنا على تسمية معينة لأسمنا القومي او أسمنا اللغوي او الأنتمائي .
إن دمج الأسماء بصورة تعسفية شكلية لا يمكن ان يكون رمزاً لوحدتنا ، فالوحدة الراسخة تكون بالأعتزاز بأسمائنا التاريخية ، وتعزيز علاقات التعاون والصداقة والمحبة


----------



## زهرة الربيع (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سريان ما بين النهرين ولغة العرب*

اخي الكريم 

اللغة السريانية مشتقة من الارامية و الاراميون هم الذين أوجدوها


----------



## كبرئيل شرو (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سريان ما بين النهرين ولغة العرب*

لن اجادلك ولن اناقشك 
لاني لست من هواة المجادلة او المناقشة العقيمة 

لتكن تاريخكم وحضارتكم كم ترونها هي


----------



## LOVE.JESUS (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سريان ما بين النهرين ولغة العرب*

مشكوووووووووووووور\ه وباركك المسيح


----------



## maria123 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سريان ما بين النهرين ولغة العرب*

شكرا كتير عل الاهتمام بالموضوع

اخ كبرئيل انا احترم رئيك و انت من حقك تقول يلي اتت نقتنع فيه 

واكيد بين الاخوة مافي جدال عقيم الف شكر للاهتام


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سريان ما بين النهرين ولغة العرب*

شكرا كتير ماريا .. ما بعرف ادي دقة المعلومات هاي صراحة

انا اللي بعرفو انو الآشوريين همة حضارة .. بل عراق .. مش اساسها اشي غير الآشوريين نفسهم و نفس الشي الكلدانيين .. و احنا لما درسنا تاريخ العراق القديم .. ما حدا ذكر السريان بل موضوع .. كان بس في الكلدان و الآشوريين و الأكديين و السومريين

و الكلدانية و الآشورية و السريانية همة فعلا نفس اللغة مع اختلافات طفيفة بل لهجات يعني

بس الاشيا المذكورة عن تقارب اللغة السريانية و العربية شي عجيب و حلو .. ماكنت عارفيتو 

يعني بس استفسار ؟؟ انتي بل موضوع تبعك اقترحتي انو اللغات كلها مشتقة من السرياني ؟؟ وقتها

زي ما هلاء اللغات كلها مشتقة من اللاتيني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ بليس بدي جواب عهادا الاستفسار

و يا ملك عكرب .. النسطورية ما انقرضت :yaka: لسة في نسطوريين بل عراق و في عنهم كنايس و كل اشي


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سريان ما بين النهرين ولغة العرب*

كبرئيل شرو .. ممكن توضح قصدك العلمي التاريخي مال مسئلة بجم سطر .. لئن عيوني كامو يوجعوني

و مدافتهم شون و ليش السريانية هية فرع من الآرامية ؟؟؟؟؟

بليس يكون خط شوية اكبر حباب .. و مختصر قدر الامكان عيني


----------



## زهرة الربيع (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سريان ما بين النهرين ولغة العرب*



كبرئيل شرو قال:


> لن اجادلك ولن اناقشك
> لاني لست من هواة المجادلة او المناقشة العقيمة
> 
> لتكن تاريخكم وحضارتكم كم ترونها هي



يا اخي الكريم

ما بتدخل بمحاورة لان الشي الي تحكيه غلط

شو اللغة الي حكي فيها السيد المسيح الآرامية و لا تنكر

اللغة السريانية مشتقة من الآرامية هاد الاصل

انا سريانية و ما عندي حضارة لحالي السريان كلهم الون حضارة وحدة و الي يقول غرهيك يكون غلطان و الي ينكر حضارتو ينكر اصلو

تحياتي


----------



## زهرة الربيع (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سريان ما بين النهرين ولغة العرب*

=-1- ما هي اقدم الحضارات في العالم وما هي اقدم شعوب العالم وما هي اقدم لغة في العالم و ما هي تطوراتها 

بصراحة لا اعلم تاريخ كلمة = حضارة = و لكن طبق مفاهيم 
اليوم كل شعب له حضارته الخاصة. مع العلم ان مجتمعات 
اليوم تتطور و تتجه نحو حضارة انسانية واحدة . من الصعب 
دراسة حضارة الشعوب القديمة و ذلك لندرة الكتابات . لا شك 
ان الانسان قد عاش مئات الالوف من السنين على الارض ، 
اقدم كتابة وجدت هي كتابة سومرية تعود الى حوالى 3300 
سنة قبل الميلاد . يعتبر العلماء ان التاريخ قد بدئ مع الكتابة. 
فهنالك عصور ماقبل التاريخ ، ثم العصور التاريخية القديمة 
3300 ـ 476 م سقوط مدينة روما ، ثم العصور التاريخية 
المتوسطة 476 م. ـ 1451 م. سقوط مدينة القسطنتينية، 
اخيرا العصور الحديثة . 
لا شك ان الحضارة السومرية و الحضارة الفرعونية هما 
اقدم حضارتين في العالم .رغم تقدم علم التاريخ نحن لا نزال 
نجهل موطن السومرين الاصلي، لا شك انهم شعب هندو ـ 
اوروبي قريب من الشعوب الفارسية . خلفهم الشعب الاكادي 
السامي اي الشرقي . حضارة الفراعنة معروفة اكثر ربما 
بسبب طول حكم الفراعنة بعكس العراق القديم حيث 

اختلطت عدة شعوب من سومرية ، اكادية ، عمورية ،حورية، 
ميتانية ، كوشية ، كلدانية ـ ارامية ، فارسية ، عربية .... 
لقد تطورت الحضارة الاكادية و انتشرت اللغة الاكادية في 
كل الشرق القديم .  

اقدم لغة في العالم هي السومرية ولكنها زالت منذ حوالى 
3500 سنة . تعتبر لغتنا السريانية ـ الارامية هي و اللغة 
السنسكريتية الهندية من اقدم اللغات التي لا تزال محكية 
حتي اليوم . اقدم نص ارامي يعود الى حوالى 1000 سنة ق. 
م. اي ان عمر لغتنا هو 3000 سنة، فمن الواجب علينا 
الحفاظ عليها و عدم تشويه اسمها و تاريخها . هنالك بحث 
كامل للدكتور حراق في موقع freesuryoyo ارجو ان تطلع 
عليه . 

=-2- نحن في نظر الحزب الاثوري الديقراطي لسنا اراميين اريد ان اقول لك هل نحن السريان اراميين ام لا 

الفكر الاشوري الحديث يدعي ان كل المسيحيين في الشرق 
يتحدرون من الشعب الاشوري .طبعا هذه النظرية غير صحيحة . كتب اجدادنا مليئة بالشواهد و البراهين الواضحة 
مثل عين الشمس التي تثبت ان السريان افتخروا بجذورهم 
الارامية . لقد نشرت بعض النصوص في محاضرتي في بيروت 
حول هويتنا السريانية ـ الارامية .سوف انقلها لك كي تتمعن 
فيها  
هل حافظ اجدادنا على آراميتهم؟  
بعد الاضطلاع على كتاباتهم نرى بانهم كانوا يعرفون جذورهم حق معرفة، كما انهم حافظوا على هويتهم الآرامية وتمسكوا فيها، وتاكيدًا لذلك نعطي بعض الامثلة:  

* قال مار يعقوب السروجي عن مار افرام السرياني (توفي 521م) (1)  
”هذا الذي صار اكليلاً للآراميين كلّهم - هذا الذي صار بليغًا كبيرًا عند السريان“  

* ورد في احدى كتابات مار فيلوكسينوس المنبجي (توفي 523م) (2)  
”ان تعبير، اختلاط، يوجد في معظم كتب ابائنا ان كان عند الأراميين او عند اليونان“  

* يؤكد مار يعقوب الرهاوي في احد ميامره (القرن الثامن) (3)  
”وهكذا عندنا نحن الأراميون اي السريان“  

* وفي تاريخ مار ديونوسيوس التلمحري (القرن التاسع) (4)  
”ومنذ ذلك الوقت، بدأ ابناء هاجر (العرب المسلمون) يستعبدون الأراميين استعبادًا مصريًا“  

* في تاريخ ايليا مطران نصيبين السرياني الشرقي (القرن العاشر) (5)  
”أمر الحجاج ألا يقوم بطريرك للمسيحيين. وبقيت الكنيسة الأرامية (او كنيسة بلاد الأراميين) بدون بطريرك الى وفاة الحجاج“  

* كتب البطريرك ميخائيل السرياني (6)  
”بمساعدة من الله سوف نذكر أخبار الممالك التي اقيمت في القديم، بفضل امتنا الأرامية، اي ابناء آرام، الذين اطلقت عليهم تسمية سريان (سوريَيا)“  

* كتب ابن العبري (القرن الثالث عشر) (7)  
”لم يرغب الأراميون (اي السريان) ان يختلطوا مع الأراميين الوثنيين“  

هذه النصوص وجدتها في كتب اجدادنا ، فكما ترى التسمية 
السريانية هي مرادفة لتسمية الارامية . التاريخ العلمي 
مبرهن بنصوص واضحة و ليس على تفسيرات خاطئة لبعض 
الاحزاب التي تزور تاريخنا و تدعي انها تمثل السريان . 
اخي السرياني ، لا يوجد اي شك بانتماء السريان الى 
الاراميين . لقد صهر الاراميون بقايا الشعوب القديمة التي 
زالت عن مسرح التاريخ . 

=-3- هل لنا صلة بالشعوب و الحضارات الاخرى مثل الكلدانيين و الاشوريين و البابليين و الاكاديين وغيرهم من الشعوب والحضارات . 

طبعا هنالك علاقات عديدة 

ـ الاكاديون  
شعب شرقي مثل الارامين ، يعتقد انهم هاجروا من الغرب 
اي من البادية السورية اليوم الى جنوب و وسط العراق . 
تاريخهم يعود الى حوالى القرن 23 ق.م. يعتقد المؤرخون ان 
تاريخ ظهور الاراميين يعود الى تلك الفترة . من المعلوم ان 
اللغة الاكادية هي قريبة من اللغة الارامية لانهما تعودان الى 
لغة ام اقدم . لقد استطاعت القبائل الكلدانية و الارامية 
الاستقلال في بلاد اكاد و صهر بقايا الشعوب القديمة و زالت 
التسمية الجغرافية بلاد اكاد ، و اطلقت تسمية بيت اراماي 
على بلاد اكاد القديمة . 

الاشوريون  
لا شك ان الشعب الاشوري هو خليط من الشعب الاشوري 
القديم مع الشعب العموري و بقايا الشعب الحوري و الميتني 
الذين سيطروا عشرات السنين على بلاد اشور .هذا المزيج 
سوف يعطينا = الشعب الاشوري القديم = الذي حارب 
الممالك الارامية في بيت نهرين اي الجزيرة ثم في سوريا. 
لقد ثار اجدادنا ضد الاشوريين لسياستهم الظالمة الذين 
سبوا الاراميين الى بلاد اشور اي بين الفرات و نهري الزاب. 
فكثر عدد الارامين في بلاد اشور ، و يؤكد بعض المؤرخين 
ان عدد الاراميين في بلاد اشور قد فاق الاشورين انفسهم . 
اما بيت نهرين التي يسميها التوراة ارام نهرين ، فقد ظلت 
ارامية مثل بلاد سوريا اي بلاد = كل ارام = حسب نصوص 
سفيرة الارامية. نحن نتعجب من تلك الاحزاب التي تتجاهل 
التاريخ و تدعي باشورية سكان سوريا الاراميين ؟ 

البابليون  

لا يوجد شعب في التاريخ اسمه الشعب البابلي . بابل هي 
عاصمة الدولة الاكادية منذ 2000 سنة ق.م. و كانت البلاد 
تعرف ببلاد سومر و اكاد و ليس ببلاد بابل . و طبعا الشعب 
كان اكاديا و ليس بابليا على الاطلاق .بعد احتلال الفرس على 
شرقنا القديم و سقوط الدولة الكلدانية 539 ق.م. عمد الفرس الى اطلاق تسمية بلاد بابل على وسط العراق، 
و قد اخذ قدامى المؤرخين اليونان هذه التسمية البابلية 
و عمموا استخدامها. للاسف لا يزال العلماء يستخدمون هذه 
التسمية البابلية بمعنى شعب بابلي . 

الكلدان  

اغلب المؤرخين يعتبرون القبائل الكلدانية من القبائل الارامية، 
في كتابه المهم جدا عن الارامين ، يؤكد العالم ليبنسكي 
ان اسماء القبائل الكلدانية هي اسماء ارامية و لها معنى 
في لغتنا الارامية مثلا قبيلة بيت داكوري اي الذكر و كان احد 
ملوك حما الارامية اسمه ذكور .و قد قاومت القبائل الكلدانية 
و الارامية ضد الاشوريين ، الى ان استطاعوا اسقاط الدولة 
الاشورية سنة 612 ق.م. 




اخ كبرئيل

اتمنى ان يكون هذا الرد كاف

و هذا المصدر لقرائة المزيد

http://www.freesuryoyo.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=988&Itemid=2&


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سريان ما بين النهرين ولغة العرب*

كلام زهرة الربيع صح و ها هو المصدر 

http://www.syriane.com/forums/lofiversion/index.php?t1346.html

اختى كبرائيل هل عندك مصدر عن الكلام اللى قلتية ؟


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سريان ما بين النهرين ولغة العرب*



زهرة الربيع قال:


> =-1- ما هي اقدم الحضارات في العالم وما هي اقدم شعوب العالم وما هي اقدم لغة في العالم و ما هي تطوراتها
> 
> بصراحة لا اعلم تاريخ كلمة = حضارة = و لكن طبق مفاهيم
> اليوم كل شعب له حضارته الخاصة. مع العلم ان مجتمعات
> ...


 
شكرآ يا زهرة على المعلومات الجميلة دى

ربنا يباركك و يعوضك


----------



## زهرة الربيع (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سريان ما بين النهرين ولغة العرب*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> شكرآ يا زهرة على المعلومات الجميلة دى
> 
> ربنا يباركك و يعوضك




ربنا يعوضك حبيبتي 

على المصدر المفيد الي حطيتيه

تحياتي


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سريان ما بين النهرين ولغة العرب*



زهرة الربيع قال:


> ربنا يعوضك حبيبتي
> 
> على المصدر المفيد الي حطيتيه
> 
> تحياتي



و انا بشكر اختى اللى عرفتنى على المصدر

الرب يباركها و يباركك​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سريان ما بين النهرين ولغة العرب*

مشكورة زهرة الربيع عل معلومات القييييمة بس خليني ارتب افكاري بصوت عالي لو سمحتي

السريانيين همة الآراميين نفسهم 

و الآشوريين مش من الآراميين .. بينما الكلدانيين من الآراميين اللي همة السريان طبعا .. صح هيك ؟

و بس سؤال .. حضرتك سريانية عراقية ولا سريانية سورية  ؟  بلا زحمة


----------



## maria123 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سريان ما بين النهرين ولغة العرب*

شكرا كتير على الرد والمواقع


----------



## زهرة الربيع (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سريان ما بين النهرين ولغة العرب*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> مشكورة زهرة الربيع عل معلومات القييييمة بس خليني ارتب افكاري بصوت عالي لو سمحتي
> 
> السريانيين همة الآراميين نفسهم
> 
> ...




حبيبتي

السريان و الاشورين و الكلدان كلهم مشتقين من الآرامييين

و على سؤالك انا اصلي كلدانية و كمان سريانية و من سوريا

تحياتي حبيبتي و اي استفسار انا جاهزة


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سريان ما بين النهرين ولغة العرب*

:9 زيي .. انا كمان كلدانية و سريانية .. من العراق 

شكرا عل جواب


----------



## زهرة الربيع (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سريان ما بين النهرين ولغة العرب*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> :9 زيي .. انا كمان كلدانية و سريانية .. من العراق
> 
> شكرا عل جواب



اهلاا بيكي:08:

ربنا يباركك المهم كلنا مسيحين و ربنا و صليبنا واحد


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سريان ما بين النهرين ولغة العرب*

ايوة  هوة هادا المهم  يسوع يكون معك


----------



## peace_86 (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سريان ما بين النهرين ولغة العرب*

الموضوع شكله جميل..
سأعود لقراءته في وقت لاحق..

شكراً ماريا


----------



## RAMY_ALBAGDADY (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سريان ما بين النهرين ولغة العرب*

مساء الخير على جميع الموجودين انا طالب من العراق من مواليد 1985 لا اعرف شيءا عن سريان مابين النهرين واريد المزيد من الاخبار عنهم وانا حايا موجود في بغداد اسمي رامي وايميلي ramy_aksandr:new5:


----------



## sonylanguage (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سريان ما بين النهرين ولغة العرب*

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة 
زهرة الربيع  


البابليون 

لا يوجد شعب في التاريخ اسمه الشعب البابلي . بابل هي 
عاصمة الدولة الاكادية منذ 2000 سنة ق.م. و كانت البلاد 
تعرف ببلاد سومر و اكاد و ليس ببلاد بابل . و طبعا الشعب 
كان اكاديا و ليس بابليا على الاطلاق .بعد احتلال الفرس على 
شرقنا القديم و سقوط الدولة الكلدانية 539 ق.م. عمد الفرس الى اطلاق تسمية بلاد بابل على وسط العراق، 
و قد اخذ قدامى المؤرخين اليونان هذه التسمية البابلية 
و عمموا استخدامها. للاسف لا يزال العلماء يستخدمون هذه 
التسمية البابلية بمعنى شعب بابلي . 

الكلدان 

اغلب المؤرخين يعتبرون القبائل الكلدانية من القبائل الارامية، 
في كتابه المهم جدا عن الارامين ، يؤكد العالم ليبنسكي 
ان اسماء القبائل الكلدانية هي اسماء ارامية و لها معنى 
في لغتنا الارامية مثلا قبيلة بيت داكوري اي الذكر و كان احد 
ملوك حما الارامية اسمه ذكور .و قد قاومت القبائل الكلدانية 
و الارامية ضد الاشوريين ، الى ان استطاعوا اسقاط الدولة 
الاشورية سنة 612 ق.م. 






ياخت  زهرة الربيع لماذا هذا التحريف  بخصوص  الكلدان +البابليين
وهذة سخافة كيف لايوجد شعب بابلي   وكذلك الكلداني
أن اور  الكلدان  كانوا متواجدين في 
أريدو منذ 5300 ق.م ؟

الكلدان تاريخيا 
لقد  تيقّنَ  علماءُ الآثار  مؤخّراً  من تواجد  شعبٍ في منطقة وسط وجنوب العراق القديم عُرفت تاريخياً بالقطر البحري ، سبقَ وجودَ الشعب السومري بما يقربُ من ثلاثة قرون ، كان  يعيشُ  حياةً حضارية في المدن التي أنشأها ،  ومن أشهرها :  كيش ، اور ، اوروك  واريدو ،  سمّى العالِم والمؤرخ الكبير  لاندزبيركَر  Landsberger  ذلك الشعب  بالفراتيين الأوائل ، وقد سمّاه بهذا الاسم أيضاً بعضُ المؤرخين العراقيين ،  وفي المدوّنات الرافدية القديمة ، وردتٌ تسمية سكان العصر البابلي القديم  <  كلدايي  :  ܟܠܕܝܐ >  وهي التسمية التي سمّاهم بها العلاّمة المطران يعقوب اوجين منا في مُعجمه الشهير ( دليل الراغبين -  قاموس  كلداني = عربي )  وسمّى لغتهم  <  كلديثا  :  ܟܠܕܝܬܐ >  وانتسابَهم الجغرافي واللغوي  <  كلدَيُوثا  :  ܟܠܕܝܘܬܐ > وامتهم  <  بَثٌ كلدايي  : ܒܪܬ ܟܠܕܝܐ >  الامة الكلدانية  ص. 338 . أما الكتاب المقدس العهد القديم ،  فقد سمّاهم باسم  كسديم أو  كشديم ، وكلتا اللفظتين تعنيان  ( الجبابرة أو  المُنتصِرين ) وباللغة الاغريقية دعاهم أبناء اليونان وباقي الاوروبيين  <  كالدْيَنس :  Chaldeans  >  وترجمَها العربُ الى  <  الكلدان  >  وبهذه  اللفظة اعتمدَتْها  ترجماتُ الكتاب المقدس العربية .
إذاً  كان موطن الكلدان الأصلي في وسط وجنوب بلاد ما بين النهرين وسواحل الخليج الكلدي ( الخليج العربي ) منذ عهودٍ سحيقة ، وكانوا مجموعات بشرية كثيرة العدد جداً تتشكَّلُ مِن قبائل عديدة يتزعَّمُ كُلَّ فبيلة الرئيسُ الأكبر فيها يُطلق عليه لقب ( الملك ) ، يقول بطرس نصري في كتابه  ذخيرة الأذهان / الجزء الثاني ص . 24 - 25 <  إن أول دولةٍ ظهرت بعد الطوفان هي الدولة الكلدانية
أسَّسَها  الملك نَمرود الجبّار ومَلَكَ عليها مِن بعدِه بنوه ،  وأعظمُهم شُهرةً  كان اورخاميس ،  سَقَطت هذه الدولة  بحدود عام 2449 ق . م ، حيث استولت عليها دولة ايرانية زُهاءَ قرنَين وربع القرن ، وأعقبَتها دولة عيلامية وحَكَمَت لمدة  قرنَين وربع القرن أيضاً ، ثُمَّ  استعادها الكلدانُ أصحابُها الأصليون  منذ عام 2000 ق. م  وامتدَّ حُكمُهم لمدة 245 عاماً >  ويذكُر أحمد سوسة في كتابه / حضارة العرب ومراحل تَطوِّرها ص. 159 - 162 < وبَرَزَت خلال هذه الفترة  دولة  أو امارةُ  القُطر البحري  وعُرفَت  بسُلالة الامراء ، وكان ظُهورُها على عهد خليفة حمورابي ( شمس - ايلونا ) واعتُبرَت امتداداً لسُلالة بابل الاولى التي أسسها الملك العموري (سمو آبوم 1894 - 1881 ق . م ) وجَعلَ مِن بابل عاصمةً لها مُستقِلَّةً عن سُلطة سُلالة اور الثالثة ،  ويؤيِّدُ ذلك المؤرخ هاري ساكز في كتابه / عظمة بابل / ترجمة  الدكتور عامر سليمان ص. 90 <  في العام الثامن والعشرين  مِن حُكم  شمس ايلونا  بنِ حمورابي ، حَدَثت ثورة  في جنوب البلاد  بمنطقة الأهوار المعروفة ببلاد البحر والتي لم يستطِع إخضاعَها ، ونتيجةً لذلك ظهَرَت سُلالة القطر البحري وسيطرَت على البلاد السومرية أثناءً حُكمِها الذي ناهزَ المئَتي عام . 
إعتمد الكلدانُ قبل العهد الامبراطوري نظامَ الممالك ،  حيث تُشيرُ المصادر التاريخية الى قيام  ممالكَ عديدة قوية منذ الجيل الحادي عشر قبل الميلاد ،  ولم يتوَحَّدوا في الزمن الغابر تحت راية دولة عُظمى  ليخلقوا لهم كياناً سياسياً كبيراً إلاّ في الربعِ الأخير من القرن السابع قبل الميلاد ، وكانت ممالكُهم تشغَلُ مساحات شاسعة  مِن وسطِ وجنوبِ بلاد ما بين النهرين ( العراق الحالي ) بالإضافة الى جنوب غربي ايران وكافة سواحل الخليج وجُزُره ،  وكانت جزيرة الدَيلمون أكبر تلك الجُزُر وتُسمّى اليوم ( البحرين ) ، وجزيرة ( فيلكا ) التابعة  لدولة الكويت حالياً ، واسم هذه الجزيرة  مُشتَقٌ من لفظة كلدانية ( بَلكا أو بَلكَوثا ) وتفسيرُها بالعربية ( المُنتصف ) وسُمِّيَت بهذا الاسم لموقِعِها الوسطي بين البر والبحر الكلدانيين ،  وكان يُطلَقُ على بلاد الكلدان في الزمن السابق للقرن الحادي عشر قبل الميلاد ( بلاد البحر ) نَظراً  لكثرة أهوارها  وبُحَيراتِها ، وجاء  ذِكرُ هذه التسمية  في  حَوليات  الملك الآشوري ( تُوكَلتي نينورتا الأول 1245 - 1208 ق . م ) وكذلك على عهدِ  الملك ( تَكلَتبيلاصَّر الأول 1115 - 1076 ق . م ) ، بينما وردت تسميتُها في حوليات الملك الآشوري ( آشورناصربال الثاني 882 - 860 ق . م ) ( بلاد الكلدان ) و ( بحر الكلدان ) وهي تَرِدُ في الوثائق الآشورية لأول مرة ، حيث يتحدَّث الملك شلمَنَصَّر الثالث أيضاً في حولياته عن شعبٍ اسمه الكلدان ، وأشار أنه ساعدَ  حلفاءَه البابليين  بإرساله إليهم قواتٍ عسكرية لدعمهم ضِدَّ تهديدات الكلدان والآراميين للدولة البابلية ، وأنه قد أغار على بلاد ( كلديا ) .
إن أهمَّ الممالك الكلدانية القوية التي قامت في جنوب ما بين النهرين في مطلع القرن الحادي عشر قبل الميلاد  كانت التالية: 
1- مملكة  بيث - ياقين : Beth -Yakin كانت عاصمتُها  دور - ياقين : Dur - Yakin ( تَل اللحم حالياً / بين الناصرية والبصرة ) وتشمُل رُقعتُها الحَوضَ الأسفلَ مِن الفرات وشواطيءِ الخليج وجُزُره  حتى الخليج العُماني ،  أشهر ملوكِها كان الملك (  مردوخ بلادان 733  - 710 ق . م ) ، احتلَّ سنة 733 ق . م مدينة بابل الواقعة تحت الهيمنة الآشورية ، ونودِيَ به ملكاً على الدولة البابلية ، تَمَيَّزَ بالقوة والعزيمة  فقام بتوحيد كافة الممالك والقبائل الكلدانية في مملكة مُتحدة واحدة ،  مؤكِّداً استقلالَ  بابل السياسي  وحَقَّها الشرعي في حُكم البلاد  البابلية ، ولكن الملك الآشوري ( سركَون الثاني 722 - 705 ) انتصر عليه عام721 ق . م  واستعاد بابل منه ،  كانت مملكة بيث - ياقين أكبر وأقوى الممالك الكلدانية ، ومِن بين أبنائها ظهر أغلبُ ملوك الكلدان في العهد البابلي الحديث ( عهد الامبراطورية الكلدانية  626 - 539 ق . م ) .
2 - مملكة  بيث - دَكّوري : Beth- Dakkuri  كان موقعُها في حَوض الفرات  الى الجنوب مِن مملكة بابل ، تمتدُّ مساحتُها مِن مدينة  بورسيبا ( برس نمرود حالياً / جنوب الحلة ) من الشمال وحتى حدود  مدينة اوروك ( الوركاء ) من الجنوب . تَعَرَّضت لحَملةٍ عسكرية من قبل الملك الآشوري أسَرحَدون ، تَمَّ فيها سَلبُها وأسرُ ملكِها شمش-ابني . 
3 - مملكة كَمبولو : Gumbulo وعاصمتها  ( دور- ابيهار Dur-Abihar  وبدورها كانت ضحية الحملة العسكرية الأسَرحدونية  التي شَنَّها أسَرحدون عليها وعلى مملكة بيث- دَكّوري .
4 - مملكة  بيث - شيلاني : Beth-Shilani  عاصمتُها ( سَر أنابا Sar-Anaba ) في سنة 732 ق . م قاد الملكُ الآشوري ( تَكلّتبيلاصَّر الثالث 745 - 727 ق . م ) حملةً عسكرية على عاصمتِها  سَر أنابا ، قُتِلَ خلالها  ملكُها وسُبيَ  خمسةٌ وخمسون ألفاً من أبنائها الكلدان ورُحلوا الى البلاد الآشورية .
5 - مملكة  بيث - أموكاني : Beth-Amukani عاصمتُها ( شيبيا Shipia ) الواقعة في حَوض دجلة الأسفل ، كانت  تحتضِنُ  بالإضافة  الى قبائل أموكاني  قبائل الفوقودو ( بْقيذي ) كان الملك ( نابو موكِن زيري ) مؤسِّسُ سُلالة بابل العاشرة أحدَ أبنائها ،  تسنَّمَ عرش بابل عام 731 ق . م .
6 - مملكة بيث - شعالي : Beth-Shaali  عاصمتُها ( دور- ايلاتا Dur-Elata ) وقد شملَتها حملة  تَكلَتبيلاصَّر الثالث العسكرية التي قادها عام 732 ق . م ضِدَّها وضِدَّ مملكة بيث - شيلاني حيث أسِرَ من سُكّانِها خمسين ألفاً وأربعمِئَة فردٍ ورَحَّلهم الى المناطق الآشورية .
وقد أشارت المصادر التاريخية ومنها ( مجلة لغة العرب / للأب أنستاس الكرملي / المُجلَّد الأول ) بأن الكلدان عموماً ، كانت ممالكُهم تَزهرُ بوضعٍ اقتصادي مُزدَهِر ، لا يعرف الفقرُ إليها سبيلاً ، يجنون أرباحاً هائلة مِمّا تَدُرُّه عليهم أراضيهم الوافرةُ الخِصب بفضل المياه التي يَرفُدُها النهران الخالدان دجلة والفُرات ، فكانت غِلالُ مزروعاتهم وأشجارهم غَزيرةً ومناطقُ الكلأ واسعةً ، أتاحت لهم اقتناءَ أعدادٍ كبيرة جداً من قطعان الماشية والأبقار والبِغال والحَمير والخيل ، ولم تَكُن تجارتُهم أقلَّ ازدهاراً مِن زراعتِهم ،  فكان أبناؤهم يركبون البحر بمهارةٍ لا يُجاريهم بها مُنافسٌ ، وتًشيرُ بعضُ اللوحات الآثارية المُكتشفة الى تجارةٍ رائجة كانت  تجري مع الأقطار الشرقية بصورةٍ متواصلة ،  تتبادلُ بها البضائعُ عن طريق مُقايضة مُنتجاتِها الزراعية والحيوانية بالمعادن المتوفرة لدى تلك البلدان . لقد حافظت هذه الممالكُ القبلية على استقلالها وديمومَتِها زَمناً قارب الخمسمائة عاماً . 
. 

أخي الكريم ، (الموضوعية) مسألة نسبية تقررها إمكانات المتعامل معها ومستوى وعيه في الموضوع الذي يتناوله ، ولكي أثبت خطأك  وعدم فهمك لأجوبتي على الأخ الكريم شروكين أو ربما (عدم رغبتك في الفهم) التي تنطلق أساساً من إعتداد بالذات لا أرضية علمية راسخة له ، بل هو إعتداد من يقفون على الهواء موجهين إتهاماتهم أو مختلقينها لسبب أو لآخر بسبب من (خوائهم معلوماتياً) وعدم تمكنهم من الموضوع الذي يكتبون فيه . 

1-  أولاً أيها الأستاذ الفاضل ، تلك الدولة (الآشورية) لم تخلقك ، لأنها أنقرضت منذ القرن السابع ق.م أما آخر دولة وطنية فكانت ، شئت ذلك أم أبيت هيّ الدولة البابلية الحديثة ، ولا أدري ما علاقة أن دولة آشور المنقرضة قد خلقتك بالمثال الذي أوردته للأخ الكريم شروكين عن دولة البحرين ؟ 
للعلم أيضاً أيها الأستاذ المحترم ، لم تكن لدولة آشور لغة واحدة مطلقاً وعلى طول تاريخها الذي لا يتعدى 1600 إلى 1650 سنة منذ تأسيسها وحتى إنقراضها وبمختلف سلالاتها الحاكمة رافدية كانت أم أجنبية غازية ، الواقع ، أنه بإستثناء الفترة السومرية القديمة فقد أستخدمت في إقليم الشمال لغة السكان الوسط جنوبيين ، إبتداء بالأكدية وهي لهجة كما أثبت في كتابي (الكلدان منذ بدء الزمان) قد تفرعت عن الكلدانية الأم لغة الفراتيين الأوائل ومثلها كانت العمورية البابلية التي أعقبتها مع لهجتها الشمالية التي تسمى نسبة لإقليم آشور بالآشورية وهو إصطلاح مدرسي حديث ، ثم أستخدمت الآرامية منذ أواخر القرن الثامن ق.م ناهيك عن قرون من سيادة اللغتين الحثية والحورية ، فعن أي تجانس عرقي ولغوي تتكلم أيها الأخ الكريم ؟ 

2- أنا لم أقل مطلقاً أن إقليم بابل كان متجانساً أو أنه كان يتألف من عرق واحد ، لأن هذه مع كل إحترامي سذاجة ما بعدها سذاجة ، أما ما قلته فهو أن أسلاف الكلدان بمعنى سكان المدن القديمة أريدو وأور وأوروك وكيش وبابل في عهد (ما قبل النزوح السومري منتصف الألف الرابع ق .م) كانوا يتألفون من عرق قومي واحد بدلالة موروثاتهم اللغوية والبناء الفوقي لمجتمعاتهم القديمة التي تواصلت مع التألق السومري المحدود الزمن 2800-2550 ق.م ثم في فترة حكم سلالة أور الثالثة ، لتتسيد حضارة أسلاف الكلدان ثانية مع عصر ميسالم وهو ما ستقرأه تفصيلاً مستقبلاً وتفهم تفاصيله إن كنت تسعى إلى الفهم حقاً ! 
أما بخصوص إفتراضاتك عن جدي العاشر وهو ما ينطبق تماماً على المرحوم جدك العاشر أيضاً ، فأجيب : لو كانت كل الإفتراضات كذلك ، فلماذا تدوخ رأسك الكريم بمهاترات لا جدوى منها ؟ 
وبالتالي إن كان منطق الجغرافيا الذي أدى بك لأن تولد في شمال العراق هو ما تعتقده (المرجع والفيصل) لتكون آشورياً ، فإن أبناء أخي الذين ولدوا في الولايات المتحدة هم من الهنود الحمر وليسوا كلداناً ، لأن أمريكا هي المستوطن الأصلي للهنود الحمر ، ووفق هذا المنطق فإن عليهم منذ اليوم أن لا يرقصوا الخوكة وإنما أن يدهنوا أجسامهم بالألوان ويلبسوا الريش ويقلدوا صرخات الهنود الحمر ! 

3-  أما عن السومريين فهم بإعتراف العلماء العراقيين الكبار أمثال الأستاذ باقر (مقدمة في تاريخ الحضارات) و د. فوزي رشيد (قواعد اللغة السومرية) ،  وكتاب (السومريون)  د. سامي سعيد الأحمد وكذلك في بحث الأستاذين د. فاضل عبد الواحد و د. عامر سليمان (عادات وتقاليد الشعوب القديمة) وكذلك بحوث ومحاضرات الأستاذ الدكتور فاضل عبد الواحد علي أستاذ السومريات حيث يدحض هؤلاء العلماء المختصون الفرضية التي أوردتها يا أخي الفاضل حول أجنبية السومريين لأنها فرضية أكل عليها الدهر وشرب ، بالمقابل يؤكد هؤلاء العلماء المختصون بأن السومريين هم إمتداد  لأقوام عصور ما قبل التاريخ وأنهم أنحدروا من شمال القطر إلى جنوبه، وإلى ذلك يذهب كل من ليونارد وولي في كتابه الشهير (السومريون) وهارييت كراوفورد في كتابها الشهير ( سومر والسومريون) وأيضاً إدوارد مير في كتابه الموسوم (السومريون والساميون في الإقليم البابلي / بابلونيا) وسلسلة طويلة لأساتذة كبار يمكنك أن تطلع عليهم وعلى بحوثهم المعاصرة . الطريف أنك تتناول الموضوع من جانبه الأنثربولوجي وكأنك كنت أنت من قام بالفحوصات التشريحية ! 
أيها الأستاذ الكريم أثبتت مقابر العراقيين القدماء منذ الألف السادس ق.م على تواجد كلا النوعين من الجماجم في مدافن متقاربة وأحياناً واحدة ، لكن مقابر الشمال أفرزت الجمجة المدورة فيما أفرزت جماجم المدن التاريخية العشرة الأولى في وادي الرافدين على هيمنة جمجمة البحر المتوسط التي أطلق عليها العالم شلوتزر عام 1781م تسمية (الساميون) وهي تسمية إختيارية غير ملزمة ، المهم هنا لكي تعرف من هو المبتديء ومن هو غيره أيها الموقر ، لقد تردد معظم هؤلاء العلماء الذين أفنوا زهرة حياتهم في إعطاء رأي قاطع بصدد أصل السومريين ولكنهم أتفقوا آخر الأمر على واقعة تواجدهم في وادي الرافدين منذ العصر المجهول وعدم وجود دليل واحد على نزوحهم من خارج البلاد وهي الفرضية التي أعتقدها بعض العلماء في مطلع القرن المنصرم ، إلا أن من الطريف هنا (أن تأتي وأنت الغير مختص) لتجزم بأن السومريين الذين لا يوجد في كل آسيا شبيه للغتهم فتنعتهم بالآسيويين وبالغزاة ، والمضحك المبكي أن تنعت من درس الموضوع وكتب فيه منذ ما يزيد على ربع قرن بكونه من المبتدئين ، لماذا لأنك قد فتحت فتح الفتوح وفرزت المخفي من المكشوف وعرفت معلومة يدرسها طلبة قسم الآثار في السنة الأولى وهيّ أن بعض الجماجم المكتشفة في المواقع السومرية هيّ من النمط المدور ، لعلمك أيها الأستاذ الكبير هنالك العديد من الفرضيات والعديد من الآراء التي ثبت علمياً عدم دقتها ومنها الإعتقاد بأن الموجودات الآثارية التي تعود إلى ما قبل منتصف الألف الرابع ق.م والمكتشفة في كيش وأوروك وأريد هيّ مكتشفات سومرية وكان السؤال كيف تكون سومرية إن لم يكن السومريين بعد قد نزحوا من الشمال ؟ 

بالنسبة لي كدارس ومطبق مختبري وموقعي ، فأنا لا أكتب إلا ما تدعمه الإثباتات العلمية ، لأن ما تقوله أنت أو غيرك (مع كل إحترامي) يمكنكم أن تتراجعوا عنه بكل سهولة بحجة عدم تخصصكم ، لكنني أراهن في كتاباتي على مصداقيتي وخبرتي الأكاديمة ، لذلك أنا مطالب لأن أدقق مائة مرة وأمحص الموضوع مائة مرة أخرى قبل أن أورد جملة واحدة . 

4- أما عن أول كنيسة رافدية بنيت في العراق القديم ، فإنك أيها الأستاذ الموقر لم تفرق بين تنصير البلاد وبين بناء كنيسة (أي مركز سلطة مسيحي) ولم تفهم الفرق بين التقسيم الأبرشي وبين الحدود السياسية القديمة ، ومع ذلك رحت تصوب وتخطيء على هواك ! 
ولكي تفهم الفرق والمقصود بكلامي الذي لا يعترض عليه المطلعون من رجال الدين الأفاضل من الذين درسوا تاريخ كنيسة بيث نهرين ، أحيلك إلى المصادر الدينية التالية : تاريخ كلدو وآثور (لا حظ هنا كلمة آثور) وكتاب أخبار فطاركة كرسي المشرق وكتاب تاريخ نصارى العراق والجزء الثاني من كتاب شهداء المشرق ، وإن كنت ترغب بالمزيد فلدي قائمة طويلة يمكنك الإطلاع عليها ، كما أن المقصود بأقليم آثور ليس الإمبراطورية الآشورية (كما تتخيل) وإنما لا يتعدى هذا الإقليم في أكبر حدوده سعة سهل نينوى بل أن هنالك من المصادر ما تذكر نينوى منفصلة ، كما أن هذه المنطقة جاءت أحياناً كجزء من مقاطعة حدياب التي مركزها أربيل ، وتأكيداً على (عدم فهمك بالمعنى المتعارف عليه أي حدود إقليم آثور) أورد لك تفسيره بحسب العلامة الباحث الأب ألبير أبونا حيث يقول : آثور أسم عام كان يطلق على المنطقة التي تشمل الموصل الحالية وأربيل وما فيها من المقاطعات الكنسية والأبرشيات . ولم تكن الرها أيها الأستاذ الفاضل أو كاليرهوي من بين أسقفياتها . 

5- أما عن مدينة بابل فإنني ممتن لك حقاً فلولا المعلومة الخطيرة التي زودتني بها لأعتقدت أن أصل تسمية بابل هو ما تفسره التوراة ، فشكراً جزيلاً لك أيها الأستاذ الكريم لهذا الفضل العميم ، لعلمك أيها المحترم ، إنني لم أورد تلك الإشارات الكتابية إلا لبعض التقليديين الذين لا يعترفون بالأدلة التاريخية المادية بحجة عدم توافقها مع الكتاب المقدس ولهذا قلت : إن كنتم ترفضون الوثائق المادية والأدلة الآثارية التي نبينها لكم بحجة تعارضها مع الكتاب المقدس ( مع أن لا تعارض بينهما وإنما تنوع في الرؤيا) فماذا تقولون فيما أورده الكتاب المقدس عن الكلدان .. وكان من بين تلك الإشارات مسألة تبلبل الألسن في بابل ، وهنا أيها المحترم لم أقل مطلقاً أن تلك البلبلة هيَ أصل أسم بابل ، لذلك فإن ( وضع مثل هذا الكلام على لساني) لا يمكن إلا أن يفسر إلا بأحد تفسيرين أحلاهما مر !؟ 

ولأنني لن أعطيك أو لغيرك فرصة جري إلى الخوض في حوارات بمثل هذا المستوى ، أتمنى من الأخوة الأفاضل أن يراجعوا كلامي ويتأكدوا بأن ما تورده أنت في موضوعك (الأخوي) يجانب الصواب تماماً ، بل ما يثير التعجب حقاً ، هو أنني بينت في ذات الرد بأن الكتاب المقدس هو كتاب روحي وليس كتاباً مدرسياً في التاريخ ، لذلك لا يليق بك أيها الأستاذ المحترم مثل هذا الأسلوب ، فإن كنت وأنت أستاذ جامعي تفعل مثل هذا فماذا تترك لبعض المتحمسين من الشباب ؟ 

أما عن معنى كلمة بابل (الذي قمت بشرحه لي بطريقة لم يتوصل أحد غيرك لمعرفتها كما تعتقد !) فستقرأه تفصيلياً في فصل (بابل .. أم الحواضر وكأس الرب الذهبية) حيث أوردت ما يقرب من عشرين مفردة مع معانيها وتعني جميعها بابل . 

5- بالنسبة للقفز بين الجمل والإشارات العديدة المرتبكة والخلط المعلوماتي العجيب ونسبة  (90%) التي طلعت بها علينا وعبارة الآشوريين منذ آلاف السنين مع أن عمر كل سكان ما يسمى بأقليم آشور على أختلاف دولهم ونحلهم لم يتجاوز ستة عشر قرناً أي منذ 2250 ق.م إلى 612 ق.م فمن أين كل تلك الآلاف المؤلفة الأخرى ؟ 

أما ما تورده من تخريجات فكاهية وتجريحات فلم تكن سخرية مني أو تجريحاً بي لو كنت تعلم أيها المحترم حدود الحوار ؟!   

أما عن عدم أهمية الفرق بين السوباريين والآشوريين وإعتقادك بأن كلا السوباريين والسومريين من أصل أجنبي  والعبارات المضحكة التي تفتقد لأي منطق أدبي ينبغي الإلتزام به في أي محاورة علمية ، ولا سيما عبارات من نوع كراهيتك للآشوريين وخطيئة تفريقك للشعب وتفلسفك ، وأيضاً إدعائك بأنني فسرت أسم آشور بالصنم وكراهيتي للآشوريين وهم سكان دولة منقرضة بادوا منذ ما يزيد على ألفين وخمسمائة عام فهي مسألة مضحكة حقاً ، وتستمر هذه التخبطات حتى تصل إلى تكرارك لإسطوانة الكلدان المنجمين ، مما جعلني أحتار بين أن أرثي لك أو أن أرد عليك ! 

يا أخي الكريم أن من يريد أن يتحاور هو غير من يريد أن يتطاول ، لأن في الحوار منطق وأخلاق أما التطاول والمسخرة فهذه مسألة أتركها لمن يريد أن يدلو بدلوه فيها ، لكنني أتعجب حقاً إن كان هذا هو منطق أستاذ جامعي فهل نلوم الشباب المتحمس إذا ما تطاولوا علينا ؟! 

أن موضوعك هذا (جملة وتفصيلاً) أيها الأخ الكريم جعلني أرثي حقاً ولكن ليس لك وإنما لهولاء الطلبة الذين تقوم بتدريسهم ، والذين هم أمانة في عنقك . 

أيها الأخ الكريم أنتبه لنفسك ولا تخسر مكانتك بين الناس  بمثل هذا الأسلوب الذي ينتقص من مصداقيتك ويقلل من شأنك ، صدقني أنا لا أحمل نحوك إلا كل محبة ، وأنني مع خروجي من موقع عنكاوا هذا اليوم ، سأنساك وأنسى هذه المحاورة أصلاً ، لكن تمنياتي الصادقة هيّ أن تترك ما لا تفهم فيه لمن يفهم ، إلا إن كنت تعتقد بأن ما تسمى بالأمة الآشورية ليس فيها من الجهابذة أحد غيرك ؟! 

صدقني أيها الأخ الكريم ، قد أجبتك هذه المرة حسب لكي أفوت عليك إشاعة مثل هذا (الخليط الغريب العجيب من المفردات والأفكار التي لا رأس لها ولا قاع) والتي هي كما بينت للقراء الكرام ليست بأكثر من (سحابة صيف أو زوبعة في فنجان) ، ولاسيما بعد أن وضعت أيها الأخ الكريم على لساني ما لم أقله أصلاً ! 

لعلمك تستطيع أن تعقب على جوابي هذا كيفما تريد وأن تستخدم ضدي أي عبارة تشاء حتى وأن لم تكن مما تقرها الأعراف في أي حوار متحضر ، لكن هذا لن يجعلني أرد مستقبلاً على هكذا مستوى من الحوار ، إن كنت تريد أجوبة على ما لا تعرف أو ما تشك بمستوى معرفتك له ، فإن كتابي قادم بمشيئة الرب ولك أن تقرأ وتتعلم مثلما أن لك كل الحرية بأن تنقد أو تلوح غاضباً بقبضتك في الهواء ما شاء لك التلويح ، لكن أن أضيع وقتي معك بعد الآن في حوار طرشان ، فإن هذا هو آخر ما تحلم به ، ولأن كلامي بهذا الصدد هو آخر الكلام ، فإنني أستودعك ألله أيها الأخ الفاضل ودمت بنعمة ربنا والسلام .       

عامر حنا فتوحي / الولايات المتحدة 
فنان تشكيلي وكاتب مختص بفنون وتاريخ وادي الرافدين 


عامر حنا فتوحي


لقد كنا وما نزال نأمل مع إطلالة كل أكيتو جديد أن يكف العراقيون من (أبناء أمتنا الواحدة) عن الدخول في المساجلات الإنشائية العقيمة التي تفرق ولا تجمع ، كما كنا نأمل وما نزال أن يكف (الدخلاء) على الشؤون الرافدية من (غير العراقيين) ممن حاولنا أن نبين لهم عبر الدليل الآثاري والوثيقة التاريخية والتأكيدات الكتابية (Biblical) خطل قراءتهم للتاريخ الرافدي وسطحية فهمهم للفروق ما بين المصطلحات الوطنية والعرقية والطائفية ، لكننا للأسف الشديد نجد أن الأقلام ذاتها التي تعودت أن تنتقص من الكلدان من ناحية وتروج من ناحية أخرى لمعلومات قاصرة وبعيدة عن المنطق العلمي والتاريخي ، إنما تعاود في كل عام إلى إجترار الكتابات السابقة الخائبة ، مما يدعونا إلى معاودة الكرة لدحض مغالطاتهم .



عموماً ، أكتفي هنا بنشر موضوع (أكيتو) هذا بمناسبة رأس السنة الكلدانية البابلية (7306ك) مشاركة لأبناء أمتي الكلدية العريقة بهذه المناسبة الرافدية العزيزة على قلوبنا . مع وعد مني بنشر مواضيع مستقبلية من نمط جديد (بأستثناء الموضوع القادم) الذي سيوجه لردع المتجاوزين على مصداقية الإنتماء القومي الكلداني العريق ، أما الغاية الرئيسة من مواضيعي القادمة الجديدة فهي ، إلقاء المزيد من الضوء على مناطق (محرمة) عمدت السلطات الظالمة المتعاقبة على وطننا الأم إلى إغراقها في لجة الظلام لقرون عديدة ، وذلك منذ الإحتلال الأخميني مروراً بالغزو الإسلامي لوطننا الأم (بيث نهرين) حتى اليوم . هذا من ناحية ومن ناحية أخرى سأسعى من خلال هذه المواضيع إلى كشف ما قامت به تلك السلطات الظلامية المصابة (بمركب النقص) من تسخير لآلتها الدعائية من أجل ترسيخ تواريخ محرفة ومزيفة في الذهن الجمعي لسكان (البلدان الناطقة بالعربية) بعيداً عن المنطق والواقع التاريخي ، وتوضيح أثرها السلبي على العراقيين بشكل عام والكلدان بشكل خاص . ومن جملة هذه المواضيع التي آمل أن أنشرها قريباً : (عرب عراقيون أم مستعربة ؟) ، (هل فلسطين حقاً عربية ؟) ، (مناهج التدريس العراقي بين الطفيرة والحية ودرج) ، (الحروب الصليبية وتحريفات الإعلام العروبي) ، (إغتيال التاريخ الرافدي .. أقلام وأفلام) .



أكيتو .. رأس السنة الكلدانية البابلية

يعود الإحتفال (برأس السنة الرافدية) في الأول من نيسان إلى السلالة البابلية الأولى ، أي إلى مطلع الألف الثاني قبل الميلاد ، إذ تم على عهد هذه السلالة العمورية التي تنحدر عن الكلدان الأوائل ترتيب حلقات الحياة بشكلها شبه النهائي في حياة سكان ما بين النهرين ، سواء من الناحية الدينية أو الإقتصادية أو الإجتماعية ومنها (توحيد التقويم) ، فصار (الإحتفال الرسمي بعيد أكيتو في بابل) يمثل منذ وقتذاك عيد رأس السنة ، ولا تجرى إحتفالات المدن الأخرى وبضمنها (أحتفالات مدن كلخو وآشور ونينوى التي أجريت لبعض الوقت "في نينوى" إلا بعد الإنتهاء من الإحتفال الرسمي في بابل) ، فيما صار يحتفل في (الخامس عشر من شهر أيلول) بعيد التجدد أو عيد شجرة الحياة (النخلة المقدسة) .

أما قبل ذلك التاريخ فكان الإحتفال بأكيتو -Akitu- أو كما يسمى بالسومرية أكيتي -Akiti- يمثل أحد مناسبتين رئيستين (أكيتو وزاكموك) ، اللتين كان الوسط جنوبيون (يحتفلون بهما منذ عهد الكلدان الأوائل في أريدو 5300 ق.م) ، وكان هذين الإحتفالين يتميزان بأهمية خاصة في أريدو وكيش وأور وأوروك في فترة ما قبل الهجرة السومرية 3500 ق.م حتى نهاية العهد السومري الحديث 2112-2004 ق.م ، وكانت أور ممثلة بإلهها ننار -Nannar- الإله القمر (إله الحكمة) تلعب دوراً رئيساً في هذه الإحتفالات ، وبخاصة في عهد سلالة أور الثالثة .



وبديهي أن الرافديين الوسط جنوبيين القدماء من الكلدان الأوائل والسومريين كانوا قد أعتمدوا الإعتدال الخريفي زاكموك -Zagmuk- الذي يتم فيه جني التمور كبداية للسنة مع احتفالهم بكلا الاعتدالين الربيعي والخريفي بذات القوة والأهمية ، لكن بداية السنة وهي الترجمة الحرفية للكلمة السومرية (زاكموك) الذي تبناه السومريون كانت طقوسه تتركز حول (قدسية شجرة النخيل) وممارسة شعائر الخصب والتجدد / الزواج المقدس -Hashadu- ممثلة في العهد البابلي بمردوخ -Mardukh- الإله الوطني للبابليين وزوجته صربانيتم -Sarpanitu(m)- اللذين يمثلهما على الأرض الملك البابلي وكاهنة المعبد العليا -السيدة الإلهية- إينتوم -Entu(m)- .



والحقيقة فإن الأسم أكيتو مشتق عن تسمية قديمة جداً هي آكيتي شي كور كو - a-ki-ti-she-gur10-ku5- وهو عيد جز الصوف الذي كان يحتفل به منذ القديم في الفترة ما بين شهري آذار ونيسان (الموافق لشهر نيسان الحالي) ، وكان يعني عند العامة أيضاَ رأس السنة الجديدة وبخاصة في العهد قبل السرجوني (شروكين الكبير إمبراطور أكد) -Pre-Sargonic Period- ، حيث كان يحتفل به كما يثبت لنا ذلك نص لوح وصلنا من كرسو -Girsu- في مدينة أور الكلدان أولاً ، ثم بعد إنتهاء الإحتفالات الرسمية يحتفل به في مدينة نيبور ، ولكن مع هيمنة العموريين المنحدرين عن الكلدان الأوائل لازمته صفة (عيد بداية السنة) أي رأس السنة وبالبابلية القديمة (أكدية) بابل الكلدية الأصل -Resh Shattim- ، فصار أكيتو الإحتفال الرسمي الوحيد الخاص برأس السنة الجديدة ومركز إحتفاله الشرعي بابل .



لهذا أنفرد البابليون بممارسة طقوس الأحتفال بعيد رأس السنة البابلية (أكيتو) في الأول من شهر نيسان من كل عام ، فيما كان الإحتفال بهذه المناسبة يتم في المناطق الأخرى من وادي الرافدين وخاصة في إقليم الشمال شوبارو / آشور في تواريخ لاحقة (أي بعد الأنتهاء من أحتفالات العراق القديم المركزية في بابل) .



وبديهي أن الإله الوطني للبابليين (مردوخ) كان هو محور الإحتفال بعيد أكيتو سواء كان ذلك في بابل التي كانت هيّ المدينة الأولى التي يحتفل بها بهذه المناسبة المهمة أو في المدن الأخرى ، ولكن بعد دمار بابل على يد ملك الدولة الآشورية سنحاريب عام 689 ق.م توقفت الإحتفالات العظيمة في بابل لبضع سنوات ، فقام سنحاريب بالإحتفال بعيد أكيتو في عاصمته نينوى جاعلاً (الإله الشوباري الأصل آشور) يلعب الدور الرئيس في الإحتفالات ، مما أثار نقمة سكان أقليم آشور المهاجرين والمهجرين من بابل ، فأنقلب عليه أهل بيته وتمكن أحد أبنائه من قتله ، وهنا قام أبنه أسرحدون عن نية حسنة أو بناءً على رغبة والدته الكلدانية نقية / زاكوتو باللغة البابلية -Naqia / Zakutu- بإعادة تعمير بابل ، وإعادة طقوس مراسيم الإحتفال بكبير آلهة العراق القديم والإله الوطني مردوخ في بابل .

ويعتبر قمبيز الثاني -Cambyses II- أبن كورش الثاني -Cyrus II- آخر ملك قام بمراسيم أخذ يد الإله مردوخ في بابل عام 529 ق.م ، وذلك قبل تدمير زقورة بابل ومعبد الإيساكيلا في عام 482 ق.م في عهد الملك الأخميني أحشويرش الأول -Artaxerxes I- ، لكن الإحتفال بعيد أكيتو (بقي مستمراً في الإقليم البابلي) بحسب الوثائق التي جاءتنا من مدينة أوروك حتى منتصف القرن الثاني ق.م .



والحق فإنه منذ العهد البابلي القديم كانت جميع الأنظار تتطلع في الأول من نيسان من كل عام صوب بابل -Babel- العاصمة الرسمية للبلاد ، حيث كانت تجرى فيها الاحتفالات الباذخة وسط تجمعات بشرية هائلة تحج إليها من كل أنحاء البلاد الرافدية القديمة وبضمنها الأحواز والشريط البحري الممتد حتى قطرايا ومنطقة الفرات الأعلى وصولاً إلى حران .

وكانت الإحتفالات تجرى على مرحلتين وفي موقعين مختلفين هما معبد الإله الأعظم مردوخ إي ساك إيلا -E sag ila- أي المعبد المرفوع الرأس في زقورة بابل الشهيرة المعروفة بأسم إيه تيمن آن كي -E-temen-an-ki- أي بيت أسس السماء والأرض ، أما الموقع الآخر فهو المعبد المعروف بأسم بيت أكيتو (Bit Akitu) الذي يقع خارج أسوار المدينة من جهة الشمال .

وجدير بالذكر ، أنه منذ مطلع الألف الأول قبل الميلاد عمد البابليون إلى تحاشي مناداة (الإله مردوخ) بأسمه المجرد بسبب سطوته الإلهية وهيبته في نفوس المؤمنين ، وبدلاً من ذلك راحوا يستخدمون أثناء ذكرهم له صفته الرمزية (إيلو بعل) أي (السيد الإله) المشابهة لما أعتمده كتبة العهد القديم في إستخدامهم لعبارة (الرب الإله) كصفة لإيلوهيم / ألله العبراني .



يبدأ عيد رأس السنة الجديدة أكيتو في اليوم الأول من شهر نيسان ويستمر لمدة أحد عشر يوماً . وتخصص الأيام الثمانية الأولى لممارسات التكفير عن الذنوب ولا يسمح لغير كهنة القداديس الإحتفالية الأوريكالو -Urigallu- بالإقامة في معبد الإيساكيلا الملحق ببرج بابل المسمى إيتيمناكي ، حيث تقام الصلوات وتنشد التراتيل ، وفي اليوم الرابع يفتتح الإحتفال جماهيرياً ويعلن الكاهن الأعلى للإيساكيلا الشيشكالو -Sheshgallu- بدء المراسيم الإحتفالية للسنة الجديدة على مستوى العامة ، مبتدئين بالتلاوة الشعرية لأسطورة الخليقة البابلية الإينوما إيليش -Enuma elish- التي تعني عندما في العلى ، وذلك من قبل كاهن القداديس الإحتفالية الأوريكالو مصحوباً بكادر من الممثلات والممثلين الذين يقومون بتمثيل تفاصيل الملحمة وما تزال هذه التمثيليات الشعبية تشاهد في تمثيل (تشابيه) معركة (الطف) في كربلاء (كربة إيل / الكلدانية) من قبل أبناء الطائفة الجعفرية الذين ينحدر معظمهم عن البابليين الكلدان ، مثلما كانت تشاهد من قبل (إبان العهد المسيحي في العراق) ، وذلك في تشابيه أحداث (الثلاثة العظيمة) وهيّ الجمعة العظيمة وسبت النور وأحد القيامة التي كنت تمثل من قبل المجاميع الكنسية في إقليم بابل أو كما كانت العرب بعد التوسعات الحجازية تطلق عليه تسمية (العراق الأعجمي) لغلبة العنصر الكلداني عليه .



وما يهمنا هنا أن أحتفالات أكيتو بإتفاق جميع المؤرخين ومصادقة الأدلة الآثارية ، إنما كانت تمارس من قبل العراقيين القدماء (بشكل رئيس ومركزي في بابل) ، ذلك أن (عيد أكيتو) أبتدأ وأنتهى في العراق القديم عيداً وسط جنوبي (إقليم بابل) ، ولم يكن في يوم من الأيام من إبتكار إقليم آشور .

كما أن الوسط جنوبيين من الكلدان الأوائل كانوا يحتفلون به منذ تأسيس أولى مدن ما قبل الطوفان (أريدو) صاحبة أول معبد بأسم (إي ساك إيلا -E sag ila-) بحدود 5300 ق.م ، وذلك وفقاً لما جاء في المدونات والملاحم التي ترجع للعهد البابلي القديم ، فيما لم تعرف مدن الإقليم الشمالي هذه الإحتفالات رسمياً (إلا في حدود 1200 ق.م) ، وذلك أثر نقل توكلتي ننورتا الأول (تمثال الإله مردوخ إله البابليين) إلى إقليم آشور مما أدى إلى إحتفال السكان (جلهم من المهاجرين والمهجرين الكلدان) بعيد أكيتو الذي تدور أحداثه (حول تنظيم مردوخ للكون) ، وهو ما يدحض تماماً المغالطة التي تشاع من قبل البعض من غير المتخصصين في مجال الدراسات التاريخية حول عائدية عيد أكيتو لإقليم آشور ؟!!



للمزيد من التفاصيل حول عيد أكيتو البابلي الكلدي ، أيامه والتفاصيل الدقيقة عن المشاركين في إحيائه وبقية التفاصيل الأخرى المرتبطة به يرجى مراجعة الفصول (أكيتو رأس السنة الكلدانية / البابلية 5300 ق.م) ، (سنة آشورية .. أم سنة كلدانية بابلية ؟ ) ، (الأعياد القومية الكلدانية) ، (التقويم في العراق القديم) ، (السياسة والدين في العراق القديم) وذلك ضمن أجزاء الكتاب الموسوم (الكلدان .. منذ بدء الزمان) .



إضافات



إضافة أولى : قرأت قبل فترة في موقع عنكاوا موضوعاً شيقاً للسيد إبرم شبيرا حاول من خلاله أن يفسر مبرر إعتماد أخوتنا الآثوريين لرقم سنتهم غير الواقعية بالنص التالي : (في الخمسينات من القرن التاسع عشر تمكن الآثاريون من التوصل إلى استنتاج مفاده بأن معبد مدينة آشور كان قد شيد بحدود عام 4750 ق.م. ثم اعتمد هذا التاريخ كبداية للمدنية والحضارة ) !!!

لتصويب هذه المغالطة العلمية التي لا أساس لها من الصحة نذكر ما يلي :

1- إن تلك الإستنتاجات التي طرحها البعض قبل ما يزيد على قرن ونصف من الزمان ولم يتقبلها المحفل الأكاديمي لم تكن مدعمة بأية أدلة علمية أو نصوص تاريخية إنما كانت محض توقعات عتيقة تجاوزتها المكتشفات التاريخية اللاحقة منذ قرن تقريباً ، ويكفي لدحض الرقم اللاواقعي للسيد شبيرا (4750 ق.م) الإستشهاد بما جاء في ترجمة مجلدي العالم الآثاري الألماني فالتر أندريه (Die Archaischenischen Ischtar - Tempel In Assur) ناهيكم عن العشرات من المصادر الأحدث عمراً . أن تصويب التوقعات غير المؤكدة مسألة طبيعية عند المؤرخين ولعل خير مثال على ذلك ، تصويب أسم الملكة الأورية بوآبي وأسم الملك أورو-أنيمكينا اللذين كان الآثاريون في القرن التاسع عشر يقرأونهما شبعاد وأوركاجينا ، لذلك فأن إحتساب السنة (4750 ق.م) في ضوء المكتشفات الحديثة هيّ مسألة باطلة علمياً جملة وتفصيلاً .

2- أن تاريخ بناء أول معبد للإله الهندوأوربي الشوباري الأجنبي الأصل (آشور) في ضوء المكتشفات اللاحقة إنما قد تم بحدود أواخر القرن الثاني ومطلع القرن الأول ق.م ، أي في عهد الشيخ الشوباري أوشبيا ذو التسلسل 16 بين الشيوخ الشوباريين البدو من (ساكني الخيام) ، وللعلم أيضاً أن أوشبيا الأجنبي هذا قد بنى (معبد آشور) ذاك على أساس معبد سومري قديم مخصص للإلهة إنانا (عشتار).

3- يتبين مما أشرت إليه آنفاً وهو ما يتفق معه جميع الآثاريين المحدثين بأن التاريخ غير الواقعي 4750 ق.م هو تاريخي غير صحيح وهو بالتالي تاريخ قائم على وهم باطل ، مع ذلك لن أستغرب من أخوتنا الآثوريين أن يقيموا أحتفالاتهم في العام القادم معتمدين ذات التاريخ الباطل علمياً ، والسؤال هنا (من يضحك على من) ؟

** المثير للإبتسام أيضاً ما ذهب إليه السيد شبيرا حيث أشار في ذات الإستشهاد السابق بأن (ذلك التاريخ غير الواقعي -4750 ق.م- قد أعتمد من قبل العلماء كبداية للمدنية والحضارة) ، ولن أعلق على مثل هذه العبارة غير المنطقية إلا بقولي للسيد شبيرا وكافة أخوتنا الآثورين : للتأكد من خطل هذا الزعم يرجى مراجعة أي مسرد تاريخي حديث للعراق القديم لمعرفة كيفية تصنيف العصور التاريخية وما سبقتها من عصور ، وبالتالي التأكد من إتفاق الآثاريين المحدثين جميعاً على أن الإقليم البابلي هو موئل الحضارة والمدنية الراقية في العراق القديم .



إضافة ثانية :

كيفية إحتساب تاريخ السنة الكلدانية البابلية (7306ك) وماهية الدلائل العلمية الآثارية والكتابية التي تدعمها ؟ .. يعتمد الكلدان المعاصرون إحتفالات عاصمة الكلدان الأولى (أريدو) التي تأسست بحدود 5300 ق.م (في قلب موطن الكلدان التاريخي - مات كلدو) كبداية للتاريخ الكلداني البابلي ، ومما يدعم مصداقية هذا التاريخ وواقعيته ونسبته للكلدان الأوائل هو :

1- لم تعرف مدن العراق القديم معبداً رسمياً للإله الوطني البابلي مردوخ إلا في مدينتين هما ضاحية أريدو المعروفة بأسم كو-ارا وضاحية المركز لمدينة بابل ، كما أن كلا المعبدين الرئيسين لهاتين المدينتين العريقتين حملا التسمية ذاتها إي ساك إيلا -E sag ila- وهذا لم يأتي عن طريق المصادفة وإنما بسبب أن سكان كلتا المدينتين كانوا من الكلديين .

2- حملت كلتا المدينتين أريدو وبابل عبر آلاف السنين ذات الكنية (نون كي) والتي تقابلها عبارة (شباط بلاطي) أي موطن الحياة = النخيل وهذا ما يتوافق تماماً مع ما جاء في جداول أنساب الملوك ، ومعلوم لدى المؤرخين والآثاريين المحدثين بأن بناة أريدو وأوار وأوروك القدماء لم يكونوا من السومريين الذين وفدوا من شمال العراق القديم إلى جنوبه في حدود 3500 ق.م ، وإنما كانوا كما تثبت ذلك العديد من الدراسات الحديثة من الأكديين القدماء (تسمية موقعية) وبمعنى آخر من الكلدان الأوائل 5300 ق.م بدلالة وحدة اللغة والتراث الروحي والثقافي ودلالات أخرى عديدة أوردناها مفصلة في كتاب (الكلدان منذ بدء الزمان).

3- حول عراقة الكلدان وقدمهم في التاريخ الرافدي نستشهد أيضاً بما جاء في تسجيلات الملك الكلداني نبوناصر (747-734 ق.م) الذي (أعترف بتدميره لكافة التسجيلات التاريخية للملوك الكلدان الذين سبقوه) ، ولو أتيح لأي قارئ مشاهدة بعض المكتبات المكتشفة في الإقليم البابلي لهاله عدد الألواح التي تتجاوز الألف في بعض تلك المكتبات الصغيرة ، فكيف بمكتبة ملكية لملك كنبوناصر الذي عرف عنه إهتمامه المفرط بالتدوين ؟

ومعروف أيضاً أن (ملك آشور سنحاريب) قد قام أيضاً في وقت لاحق بتدمير المكتبات الكلدانية وحرق دور العلم في بابل ومن ثم أغراقها بماء الفرات ، وهو ما فعله الغزاة المغول تماماً بعد ألفين عام تقريباً بالعاصمة بغداد ، لهذا لن نستغرب تلك الندرة الغريبة في الألواح التي تسجل التاريخ العريق للكلدان ، لكن ما سلم (لله الحمد) من تخريب نبوناصر وسنحاريب يكفينا اليوم لشد لحمة تاريخنا الكلدي الحديث بتاريخ أسلافنا الكلدان الأوائل (سكان العراق الأصليين) . 

4- يؤكد الكتاب المقدس في أكثر من موضع (عراقة الكلدان وقدمهم في التاريخ الرافدي) ويكفي هنا الإستشهاد بسفري التكوين وإرميا للتدليل على ذلك .

5- تؤكد (موسوعة البابليات) للمؤرخ البابلي المعروف (برحوشا) الذي أطلق عليه الإغريق تسمية (فم الذهب) والذي عاش في مطلع القرن الثالث ق.م (أي قبل حرب التسميات التي يخوضها اليوم أبناء شعبنا الواحد) ، بأنه قد أعتمد في تدوين موسوعته تلك على التسجيلات الرافدية القديمة التي لم يعثر على معظمها حتى اليوم ، ويؤكد ذلك المؤرخ القديم (الذي نهل من علمه العديد من المؤرخين الكلاسيكيين) بأن (أول ملك حكم وادي الرافدين القديم كان كلدانياً) ، وأن بداية حكمه كانت في عاصمة الكلدان الأوائل (أريدو) وهذا ما تؤكده جداول سلالات ما قبل وبعد الطوفان (Nam-lu-gal) ، وطبعاً هذا التأكيد التاريخي الذي تدعمه المكتشفات الآثارية جاء قبل تأسيس زوعا وحزب الإتحاد الديمقراطي الكلداني وقبل نشوء الإحترابات حول التسمية الملائمة لأبناء شعبنا الواحد بآلاف السنين.

6- يطلب الكتاب المقدس شهادتين من أجل المصادقة على أمر ما ، وها نحن هنا نذكر (خمس شهادات دامغة) ناهيكم عن ضعف هذا العدد من الشهادات اللغوية والتراثية التي تتواجد في المدونات التاريخية والأدبية ولا سيما في أساطير المدن الرافدية القديمة وأساطير الآلهة وكثير من الإستشهادات الأخرى القديمة والمحدثة التي قمت بتناولها بشيء من التفصيل في كتاب (الكلدان .. منذ بدء الزمان) ، والتي أضفت لها الكثير في النسخة الإنكليزية المنقحة والمزيدة ، التي سيقوم كادر من كبار الأساتذة الجامعيين المتخصصين بشؤون الشرق الأدنى القديم في جامعة ميتشيغان وبمؤازرة من البروفيسور (Chancellor D. Little) بالتقديم له بمشيئة الرب .



أخيراً ، أنتهز هذه المناسبة العزيزة عيد أكيتو (رأس السنة الكلدانية البابلية 7306ك) لكي أتمنى ثانية لأسرتي (عنكاوا وكالديا) وجميع القراء الأعزاء دونما إستثناء والعراقيين جميعاً سنة حافلة بالخير والموفقية ، راجياً من الرب القدير أن يعم سلامه وطن الرافدين (بيث نهرين) العراق العزيز ، البلد الذي أبتدأت فيه ومنه رسالة محبة ألله وسلامه للبشرية مع أبينا إبراهيم (بابن أوراهم) وكل أكيتو وأنتم بألف خير .



عامر حنا 
http://www.amerfatuhiart.com


----------



## شمس العراق (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سريان ما بين النهرين ولغة العرب*

     شكرا اخت ماريا على الموضوع وتسلمي ​


----------



## sonylanguage (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سريان ما بين النهرين ولغة العرب*

الكلدان (بابل) المسيحين الكاثوليك 7308 ك

كثيرا مانسمع هذا الكلمة لاكن القليلون يعرفون معنى هذه الكلمة او ماذا يعني ان تكون 

كلداني

او اشوري وهناك اعتقاد خاطى وغير صحيح بتاتا بان الكلدان والاشورين هم مجرد طائفة مسيحية 

حالها حال باقي الطوائف لباقي الاديان مثل الفريسين والصدوقين لليهود سابقا والسنة 

والشيعة للدين 

الاسلامي وان الكلدان والاشورين هم قوم عربي يعتنقون المسيحية وينقسمون الى كلداني واشوري 

وسرياني وحتى ارمني لهذا قررت توضيح بعض الامور لمعنى كلمة كلداني ولماذا هية فقط في العراق 

نسمعها ولا يملكلها غير العراقين 

هنا بعض اللمحات السريعة للتاريخ الكلداني

الكلدان تاريخيا 

لقد تيقّنَ علماءُ الآثار مؤخّراً من تواجد شعبٍ في منطقة وسط وجنوب العراق القديم عُرفت تاريخياً بالقطر البحري ، سبقَ وجودَ الشعب السومري بما يقربُ من ثلاثة قرون ، كان يعيشُ حياةً حضارية في المدن التي أنشأها ، ومن أشهرها : كيش ، اور ، اوروك واريدو ، سمّى العالِم والمؤرخ الكبير لاندزبيركَر Landsberger ذلك الشعب بالفراتيين الأوائل ، وقد سمّاه بهذا الاسم أيضاً بعضُ المؤرخين العراقيين ، وفي المدوّنات الرافدية القديمة ، وردتٌ تسمية سكان العصر البابلي القديم < كلدايي : ܟܠܕܝܐ> وهي التسمية التي سمّاهم بها العلاّمة المطران يعقوب اوجين منا في مُعجمه الشهير ( دليل الراغبين - قاموس كلداني = عربي ) وسمّى لغتهم < كلديثا : ܟܠܕܝܬܐ> وانتسابَهم الجغرافي واللغوي < كلدَيُوثا : ܟܠܕܝܘܬܐ> وامتهم < بَثٌ كلدايي : ܒܪܬܟܠܕܝܐ> الامة الكلدانية ص. 338 . أما الكتاب المقدس العهد القديم ، فقد سمّاهم باسم كسديم أو كشديم ، وكلتا اللفظتين تعنيان ( الجبابرة أو المُنتصِرين ) وباللغة الاغريقية دعاهم أبناء اليونان وباقي الاوروبيين < كالدْيَنس : Chaldeans > وترجمَها العربُ الى < الكلدان > وبهذه اللفظة اعتمدَتْها ترجماتُ الكتاب المقدس العربية .
إذاً كان موطن الكلدان الأصلي في وسط وجنوب بلاد ما بين النهرين وسواحل الخليج الكلدي ( الخليج العربي ) منذ عهودٍ سحيقة ، وكانوا مجموعات بشرية كثيرة العدد جداً تتشكَّلُ مِن قبائل عديدة يتزعَّمُ كُلَّ فبيلة الرئيسُ الأكبر فيها يُطلق عليه لقب ( الملك ) ، يقول بطرس نصري في كتابه ذخيرة الأذهان / الجزء الثاني ص . 24 - 25 < إن أول دولةٍ ظهرت بعد الطوفان هي الدولة الكلدانية
أسَّسَها الملك نَمرود الجبّار ومَلَكَ عليها مِن بعدِه بنوه ، وأعظمُهم شُهرةً كان اورخاميس ، سَقَطت هذه الدولة بحدود عام 2449 ق . م ، حيث استولت عليها دولة ايرانية زُهاءَ قرنَين وربع القرن ، وأعقبَتها دولة عيلامية وحَكَمَت لمدة قرنَين وربع القرن أيضاً ، ثُمَّ استعادها الكلدانُ أصحابُها الأصليون منذ عام 2000 ق. م وامتدَّ حُكمُهم لمدة 245 عاماً > ويذكُر أحمد سوسة في كتابه / حضارة العرب ومراحل تَطوِّرها ص. 159 - 162 < وبَرَزَت خلال هذه الفترة دولة أو امارةُ القُطر البحري وعُرفَت بسُلالة الامراء ، وكان ظُهورُها على عهد خليفة حمورابي ( شمس - ايلونا ) واعتُبرَت امتداداً لسُلالة بابل الاولى التي أسسها الملك العموري (سمو آبوم 1894 - 1881 ق . م ) وجَعلَ مِن بابل عاصمةً لها مُستقِلَّةً عن سُلطة سُلالة اور الثالثة ، ويؤيِّدُ ذلك المؤرخ هاري ساكز في كتابه / عظمة بابل / ترجمة الدكتور عامر سليمان ص. 90 < في العام الثامن والعشرين مِن حُكم شمس ايلونا بنِ حمورابي ، حَدَثت ثورة في جنوب البلاد بمنطقة الأهوار المعروفة ببلاد البحر والتي لم يستطِع إخضاعَها ، ونتيجةً لذلك ظهَرَت سُلالة القطر البحري وسيطرَت على البلاد السومرية أثناءً حُكمِها الذي ناهزَ المئَتي عام . 
إعتمد الكلدانُ قبل العهد الامبراطوري نظامَ الممالك ، حيث تُشيرُ المصادر التاريخية الى قيام ممالكَ عديدة قوية منذ الجيل الحادي عشر قبل الميلاد ، ولم يتوَحَّدوا في الزمن الغابر تحت راية دولة عُظمى ليخلقوا لهم كياناً سياسياً كبيراً إلاّ في الربعِ الأخير من القرن السابع قبل الميلاد ، وكانت ممالكُهم تشغَلُ مساحات شاسعة مِن وسطِ وجنوبِ بلاد ما بين النهرين ( العراق الحالي ) بالإضافة الى جنوب غربي ايران وكافة سواحل الخليج وجُزُره ، وكانت جزيرة الدَيلمون أكبر تلك الجُزُر وتُسمّى اليوم ( البحرين ) ، وجزيرة ( فيلكا ) التابعة لدولة الكويت حالياً ، واسم هذه الجزيرة مُشتَقٌ من لفظة كلدانية ( بَلكا أو بَلكَوثا ) وتفسيرُها بالعربية ( المُنتصف ) وسُمِّيَت بهذا الاسم لموقِعِها الوسطي بين البر والبحر الكلدانيين ، وكان يُطلَقُ على بلاد الكلدان في الزمن السابق للقرن الحادي عشر قبل الميلاد ( بلاد البحر ) نَظراً لكثرة أهوارها وبُحَيراتِها ، وجاء ذِكرُ هذه التسمية في حَوليات الملك الآشوري ( تُوكَلتي نينورتا الأول 1245 - 1208 ق . م ) وكذلك على عهدِ الملك ( تَكلَتبيلاصَّر الأول 1115 - 1076 ق . م ) ، بينما وردت تسميتُها في حوليات الملك الآشوري ( آشورناصربال الثاني 882 - 860 ق . م ) ( بلاد الكلدان ) و ( بحر الكلدان ) وهي تَرِدُ في الوثائق الآشورية لأول مرة ، حيث يتحدَّث الملك شلمَنَصَّر الثالث أيضاً في حولياته عن شعبٍ اسمه الكلدان ، وأشار أنه ساعدَ حلفاءَه البابليين بإرساله إليهم قواتٍ عسكرية لدعمهم ضِدَّ تهديدات الكلدان والآراميين للدولة البابلية ، وأنه قد أغار على بلاد ( كلديا ) .
إن أهمَّ الممالك الكلدانية القوية التي قامت في جنوب ما بين النهرين في مطلع القرن الحادي عشر قبل الميلاد كانت التالية:

1- مملكة بيث - ياقين : Beth -Yakin كانت عاصمتُها دور - ياقين : Dur - Yakin ( تَل اللحم حالياً / بين الناصرية والبصرة )وتشمُل رُقعتُها الحَوضَ الأسفلَ مِن الفرات وشواطيءِ الخليج وجُزُره حتى الخليج العُماني ، أشهر ملوكِها كان الملك ( مردوخ بلادان 733 - 710 ق . م ) ، احتلَّ سنة 733 ق . م مدينة بابل الواقعة تحت الهيمنة الآشورية ، ونودِيَ به ملكاً على الدولة البابلية ، تَمَيَّزَ بالقوة والعزيمة فقام بتوحيد كافة الممالك والقبائل الكلدانية في مملكة مُتحدة واحدة ، مؤكِّداً استقلالَ بابل السياسي وحَقَّها الشرعي في حُكم البلاد البابلية ، ولكن الملك الآشوري ( سركَون الثاني 722 - 705 ) انتصر عليه عام721 ق . م واستعاد بابل منه ، كانت مملكة بيث - ياقين أكبر وأقوى الممالك الكلدانية ، ومِن بين أبنائها ظهر أغلبُ ملوك الكلدان في العهد البابلي الحديث ( عهد الامبراطورية الكلدانية 626 - 539 ق . م ) .

2 - مملكة بيث - دَكّوري : Beth- Dakkuri كان موقعُها في حَوض الفرات الى الجنوب مِن مملكة بابل ، تمتدُّ مساحتُها مِن مدينة بورسيبا ( برس نمرود حالياً / جنوب الحلة ) من الشمال وحتى حدود مدينة اوروك ( الوركاء ) من الجنوب . تَعَرَّضت لحَملةٍ عسكرية من قبل الملك الآشوري أسَرحَدون ، تَمَّ فيها سَلبُها وأسرُ ملكِها شمش-ابني . 

3 - مملكة كَمبولو : Gumbulo وعاصمتها ( دور- ابيهار Dur-Abihar وبدورها كانت ضحية الحملة العسكرية الأسَرحدونية التي شَنَّها أسَرحدون عليها وعلى مملكة بيث- دَكّوري .

4 - مملكة بيث - شيلاني : Beth-Shilani عاصمتُها ( سَر أنابا Sar-Anaba ) في سنة 732 ق . م قاد الملكُ الآشوري ( تَكلّتبيلاصَّر الثالث 745 - 727 ق . م ) حملةً عسكرية على عاصمتِها سَر أنابا ، قُتِلَ خلالها ملكُها وسُبيَ خمسةٌ وخمسون ألفاً من أبنائها الكلدان ورُحلوا الى البلاد الآشورية .

5 - مملكة بيث - أموكاني : Beth-Amukani عاصمتُها ( شيبيا Shipia ) الواقعة في حَوض دجلة الأسفل ، كانت تحتضِنُ بالإضافة الى قبائل أموكاني قبائل الفوقودو ( بْقيذي ) كان الملك ( نابو موكِن زيري ) مؤسِّسُ سُلالة بابل العاشرة أحدَ أبنائها ، تسنَّمَ عرش بابل عام 731 ق . م .

6 - مملكة بيث - شعالي : Beth-Shaali عاصمتُها ( دور- ايلاتا Dur-Elata ) وقد شملَتها حملة تَكلَتبيلاصَّر الثالث العسكرية التي قادها عام 732 ق . م ضِدَّها وضِدَّ مملكة بيث - شيلاني حيث أسِرَ من سُكّانِها خمسين ألفاً وأربعمِئَة فردٍ ورَحَّلهم الى المناطق الآشورية .

وقد أشارت المصادر التاريخية ومنها ( مجلة لغة العرب / للأب أنستاس الكرملي / المُجلَّد الأول ) بأن الكلدان عموماً ، كانت ممالكُهم تَزهرُ بوضعٍ اقتصادي مُزدَهِر ، لا يعرف الفقرُ إليها سبيلاً ، يجنون أرباحاً هائلة مِمّا تَدُرُّه عليهم أراضيهم الوافرةُ الخِصب بفضل المياه التي يَرفُدُها النهران الخالدان دجلة والفُرات ، فكانت غِلالُ مزروعاتهم وأشجارهم غَزيرةً ومناطقُ الكلأ واسعةً ، أتاحت لهم اقتناءَ أعدادٍ كبيرة جداً من قطعان الماشية والأبقار والبِغال والحَمير والخيل ، ولم تَكُن تجارتُهم أقلَّ ازدهاراً مِن زراعتِهم ، فكان أبناؤهم يركبون البحر بمهارةٍ لا يُجاريهم بها مُنافسٌ ، وتًشيرُ بعضُ اللوحات الآثارية المُكتشفة الى تجارةٍ رائجة كانت تجري مع الأقطار الشرقية بصورةٍ متواصلة ، تتبادلُ بها البضائعُ عن طريق مُقايضة مُنتجاتِها الزراعية والحيوانية بالمعادن المتوفرة لدى تلك البلدان . لقد حافظت هذه الممالكُ القبلية على استقلالها وديمومَتِها زَمناً قارب الخمسمائة عاماً 


بماذا نفتخر 



من ابرز الامور التي تدعو الكلداني ان يفتخر بامته الكلدانية وبإنتماءه القومي الكلداني وتجعله متباهيآ بذلك الانتماء بين الامم والشعوب ، هي تلك الخصال التي ترتقي من حيث قيمها وجوهرها الانساني والحضاري الى درجة استحالة الكلام في التاريخ والحضارات العريقة التي عرفها الانسان من دون ذكر الامة الكلدانية وحضارتها وعلومها وثقافتها العريقة التي اغنت الحضارة الانسانية وطورتها لما هو خير البشرية . فكانوا الكلدانيون موجودين في الازمنة الغابرة ، وتمتد جذورهم الى ما قبل التاريخ المدون للبشرية ، و يكاد التاريخ الرافدي القديم بهم يفتتح صفحاته ، وبهم ايضآ ختمها في 539 ق . م كآخر دولة او نظام وطني حكم وادي الرافدين ، فبكل رحابة صدر ندعوكم لكي نستأنس معآ بتلك الخصال الكلدانية الراقية التي يتحسسها الفرد الكلداني ويتمتع بها عندما تلقى على مسامعه : 

1 – التسمية الكلدانية مقدسة ومصانة في الكتاب المقدس:



لا نشير في مقالنا هذا الى تصنيف تسمية ( الكلدان ) او ( الكلدانية ) من حيث معناها او منشأها الزمني او مدلولها القومي أو المفهوم التاريخي والبشري الذي تدل عليه ، لآن تغطية جزء من تفاصيل تلك الامور تحتاج الى مجلدات كثيرة للكتابة عنها ، ولكن ما يهمنا من تلك التسمية في مقالنا هذا هو ذلك الجانب الاسمى والارقى الذي شغلته ، ألا وهو الكتاب المقدس الذي لا يعلو ولا يسمو عليه شيء ، فأول ذكر للتسمية الكلدانية في الكتاب المقدس كان من خلال مدينة اور الكلدانية التي تقع على نهر الفرات في جنوب العراق ، حيث من مواليدها اختار الله احد ابناءها ليكون ( ابآ لجميع الذين يؤمنون )( رو 4 – 11 ) وهو ابينا ابراهيم الذي ولد وعاش مع والده تارح في تلك المدينة الكلدانية ، الله خاطب ابينا ابراهيم في مدينة اور الكلدانية ومنها تلقى دعوة الخروج الى كنعان عبر حاران ، كما نقرأ في سفر التكوين 11 ( 31 واخذ تارح ابرام ابنه ولوطا بن هاران ابن ابنه وساراي كنته امرأة ابرام ابنه. فخرجوا معا من اور الكلدانيين ليذهبوا الى ارض كنعان. فأتوا الى حاران واقاموا هناك. ) وقد اكد ذلك الوحي الالهي على فم استفانوس شهيد المسيحية الاول كما هو مذكور في <a href="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Acts/">اعمال الرسل</a> 7 : 2 – 4 ( 2 فقال ايها الاخوة والآباء اسمعوا. ظهر اله المجد لابينا ابراهيم وهو في ما بين النهرين قبلما سكن في حاران 3 – وقال له اخرج من ارضك ومن عشيرتك وهلم الى الارض التي اريك‏. 4 فخرج حينئذ من ارض الكلدانيين وسكن في حاران. ومن هناك نقله بعد ما مات ابوه الى هذه الارض التي انتم الآن ساكنون فيها. ) .وايضآ نقرأ في سفر التكوين 11 – 28 (28 ومات هاران قبل تارح ابيه في ارض ميلاده في اور الكلدانيين. )) كل هذه التأكيدات تدل على ان اصل ومنبع ابو المؤمنين ، ابينا ابراهيم هو من الامة الكلدانية ومن الديار الكلدانية ، فكيف لا يفتخر الكلداني او يتباهى بأن يتكنى بالتسمية الكلدانية المقرونة بأسم ابنها البار ، ابينا ابراهيم الذي اختاره الله لكي يعطيه المواعيد المقدسة . 




2- الزمان :


احتار العلماء بزمان الكلدانيين لقدمهم والكل متفق ان زمانهم سبق التاريخ المدون وعلى يدهم وفي زمانهم د وّن التاريخ ، وهم الذين فصلوا الزمان وقسموا السنة الى اشهر فأسابيع فأيام والايام الى ساعات والساعات الى دقائق والدقائق الى ثواني، فكيف لا يفتخر الكلداني بامته الكلدانية التي اخضعت الزمان وفصلّت منه اوقاتآ لتنظيم حياة البشر . وبمناسبة ذكر الساعة اتساءل ، اذا كان اليوم يتكون من 24 ساعة ، لماذا آلة حساب الوقت والتي نسميها الساعة قسمت الى 12 رقم فقط ؟ نعم انه التقليد الذي ظل جاريآ ومصانآ منذ ان قسموا اجدادنا الكلدانيين القدامى اليوم الى 12 ساعة التي كان مقدارها آنذاك ضعف ساعتنا الحالية ، فكيف لا يفتخرالكلداني بأجداده الكلدانيين الذين فصلوا الزمان ليلائم كل زمان ومكان ولكل البشرية . 
3- المكان:
لا اذهب ابعد من التواجد السومري حيث اقول : يكفي الكلدانيين انهم جاوروا السومريين في جنوب وادي الرافدين ليكونوا من السكان الأصليين لعراق اليوم ، اما عاصمتهم فكانت مدينة بابل العظيمة فليس غريبآ ان ينسبوا الى عاصمتهم المقدسة او كما يقول ديدروس الصقلي ( ان الكلدان هم قدامى البابليين لا بل الأقدم بينهم ) ، ويزيدهم فخرآ انهم الورثة الحقيقيين للسومريين والاكاديين والدليل ان مدينة اور السومرية العريقة والاكادية فيما بعد صارت تعرف في القرن السادس ق . م بحسب التوراة الذي كتب في تلك الفترة ب أور الكلدانيين ، وفي سنة 612 ق . م مارس كامل سيادتهم على كل ارض وادي الرافدين ، وتواجدهم اليوم هو امتداد طبيعي لمسيرة الانسان الكلداني على هذه الارض ، امام هذه الاصالة والعراقة ، كيف لا يفتخر الكلداني بل لا يتمنى المرء ان يتكنى بالكلداني ؟ . 


4- سرجون الكلداني :


سرجون ، هذا الاسم الذي يحمله بكل فخر واعتزاز الكثيرين من ابناء شعبنا تيمنآ بالملك سرجون الاكدي الذي وهو في قمة النشوة وفي قمة فخره واعتزازه بمملكته كان قد سماها بـ امبراطورية الكلدان العظيمة ، فكيف يسمي امبراطوريته بالكلدانية أو يعطي فخره واعتزازه ا للكلدان ان لم يكن هو اصلآ كلداني ؟، لأنه لا احد يعطي فخره للغريب ، إذن كان سرجون كلداني القومية واكدي المنشأ ، فهنيئآ وفخرآ لكل شخص يحمل اسم سرجون الكلداني الأصل . 


5- فاتحة وخاتمة التاريخ القديم تمتا بالكلدان :


نقرأ عن الطوفان الذي يسمى بطوفان نوح ، ان اغرق كل الأرض واهلك من عليها ، إذ لم ينج منهم غير نوح واهل بيته ، أي لم يعد هناك قبيلة او دولة او نظام حكم ، كل شيء مسح وزال من الوجود وكأن التاريخ القديم على الارض قد انتهى ولم يعاود نشاطه الا بعد ان تراجعت المياه عن وجه الأرض وتكاثر البشر مجددآ ، وهنا يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس ان اول دولة نشأت بعد الطوفان كانت في بابل الكلدانية التي حكمها نمرود الجبار ، إذ يقول الكتاب المقدس عنه ((10 وَكَانَ ابْتِدَاءُ مَمْلَكَتِهِ بَابِلَ وَأَرَكَ وَأَكَّدَ وَكَلْنَةَ، فِي أَرْضِ شِنْعَارَ. ))( تك 10 : 10 ). وايضآ آخر دولة رافدية وطنية حكمت في العراق كانت ايضآ من نصيب الكلدانيين ، فبعد قضائهم على دولة اشور بين عامي 612 – 609 ق . م خضعت بلاد وادي الرافدين للحكم الكلداني الى عام 539 ق . م حيث سقطت الدولة الكلدانية الوطنية الحاكمة على يد كورش العيلامي الذي اخضع عاصمة الكلدانيين ( بابل ) لحكمه ، فكما كانت بابل مركز اول مملكة وطنية نشأت في وادي الرافدين بعد الطوفان كذلك كانت آخر عاصمة وطنية في وادي الرافدين سقطت بيد الغرباء ، فكيف لا يفتخر الكلداني بأمته الكلدانية التي احتوت كامل التاريخ القديم المسمى بالتاريخ ما قبل الميلاد ووضعته بين دفتي تاريخها العظيم ؟ .


6- الكلدان امة حرة ولا ترضى بالغزاة 


لا يوجد شعب عانى من غزوات وظلم الشعوب الاخرى مثل ما عانوه الكلدانيين ، وايضآ لا يوجد شعب قام بثورات تحررية ضد المحتلين الغزاة مثل ما قام به الكلدانيين ..
ما بين نشوء اول دولة كلدانية بعد الطوفان وآخرها في 612 ق . م تعد بالاف السنين ، وخلال هذه الفترة الطويلة تعرضت الديار الكلدانية الى الكثير الكثير من المآسي والمحن الانسانية الفظيعة نتيجة الغزوات العدوانية المتتالية عليها ، فبعد اقامة اول دولة كلدانية في بابل بعد الطوفان تعرضت لغزو واحتلال العيلاميين ثم عادوا الكلدانيين وحرروا بلادهم من ذلك الغزوولكن سرعان ما اضطروا للدخول في الكثير من الحروب الدفاعية التحررية والتي دامت حوالي الف سنة مع الاشوريين الى ان تكللت بالنصر النهائي عليهم سنة 612 ق.م غير ان العيلاميين عادوا سنة 539 ق . م وغزوا الديار الكلدانية ورغم قيام الكلدانيين بعدة ثورات ولكنهم لم يستطيعوا مجابهة قوة العيلاميين وطردهم من الديار الكلدانية لذلك بقيت تحت سيطرة الغزاة العيلاميين الى ان تم طردهم من قبل الجيوش العربية الاسلامية التي اخضعت ولا زال كل الديار الكلدانية تحت حكمها المباشر ، صحيح أنه لم يعد بمقدورالكلدانيين تجييش الجيوش لتحرير ديارهم عسكريآ ولكنهم حافظوا على هويتهم وتاريخهم وحضارتهم و تقاليدهم وعاداتهم وخصائصهم واصالتهم الرافدية واهمها تسميتهم القومية الكلدانية ، و لم يرضوا في اي وقت من الاوقات ان يكونوا سلبيين او انعزاليين عن الظروف المحيطة بهم فكان لهم حضور مؤثر وفعال في كل مرافق الدولة العراقية وعلى كل المستويات وفي كل الازمنة ، ولا زالوا يتعرضون لهجمة شرسة من قبل بعض المنشقين المرتدين من كلدانيتهم ، و رغم كل ذلك سارت عجلة الكلدانية وتعددت المكاسب والانتصارات ومنها ، تثبيت التسمية الكلدانية في الدستور ، وتجميع كل الاحزاب والتنظيمات الكلدانية تحت خيمة واحدة وهي اتحاد القوى الكلدانية والاهم من كل ذلك هو ايقاظ الوعي القومي الكلداني لدى ابناء امتنا الكلدانية ، فكيف لا يفتخر الكلداني بقوميته الكلدانية وهو يرى الشموخ الكلداني الذي كان وسيبقى كالجبل لا يهزه ريح او سلوك اعوج .


7- العلوم والمعارف الكلدانية :- 


ليس ممكنآ لأي شخص ومهما وصل علمه وفكره وابحاثه ان يدعي انه يلم بكافة العلوم والمعارف والفنون التي عرفها ومارسها الكلدانيون ، وفي مقالي هذا ايضآ لن ادخل في التفاصيل العلمية التي كانت بحوزة الكلدانيين كالعلوم الطبية والصيدلانية حيث ثبت استعمال حوالي 250 نوع من الحشائش في العلاجات الطبية لديهم ، والهندسية مثل اكتشافهم للعلاقة التي تسمى اليوم بنظرية فيثاغورس والرياضيات كإيجاد نظام خاص بالعد وتنظيم الوقت من خلال تحديد رأس السنة الجديدة وتقسيمها الى شهور فأيام فساعات ودقائق وثواني ومعرفتهم عن حركة النجوم والمسافة التي تفصل بينها ومواقعها وعن عدد دورات القمر حول الشمس وبراعتهم ومهارتهم في الهندسة المعمارية التي توجت ببناء جنائن المعلقة والتي حسبت كواحدة من عجائب الدنيا السبعة . وغيرها الكثير الكثير من العلوم والمعارف التي شهد لهم بها العلماء والباحثين والمختصين بالتاريخ القديم وخاصة تاريخ وادي الرافدين ، فكيف لا يفتخر الكلداني بأجداده الكلدانيين الذين كانوا اول من اسس دعائم العلوم الانسانية الاساسية .


8- قالوا وكتبوا عن الكلدانيين :-


أ- الوحي المقدس في سفر التكوين الذي كتب قبل مجي السيد المسيح وقبل ظهور المذاهب المسيحية بالاف السنين يخبرنا بالنصوص الكريمة التي تذكر التسمية الكلدانية بصريح العبارة وهي ( ...بابل بهاء الممالك وزينة فخر الكلدانيين ..."اشعياء 13-19") و(...فخرجوا معا من اور الكلدانيين ليذهبوا الى ارض كنعان..."التكوين 11-31 ) وايضآ ( ... فخرج حينئذ من ارض الكلدانيين وسكن في حاران ..." <a href="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Acts/">اعمال الرسل</a> 7 ، 2- 4 " ) فكيف يدعي البعض أن الكلدانية مذهب مسيحي ، في الوقت الذي ذكرت التسمية قبل الاف السنين من ظهور المسيحية ؟ انها محنة العقل لدى كل من يصدق مثل هذه السذاجات .


ب ـ تقول الدكتورة مارغريت روثن في كتابها ( علوم الكلدانيين ) ترجمة الاب يوسف حبي ، بأن الكلدان هم اوائل البابليين او الاقدم بين البابليين .


ج – جاء في معجم المصطلحات والاعلام في العراق القديم لمؤلفه حسن النجفي ص 127 ، أن سركون الأكدي لدى تأسيسه امبراطوريته سمّاها " امبراطورية الكلدان العظيمة " .


د – وصف الأب انستاس الكرملي في كتابه ( لغة العرب ) ص 58 ، بأن الكلدان أمة عظيمة قديمة الرئاسة نبيهة الملوك كان منها النماردة الجبابرة الذين اولهم نمرود الجبار ( نمرود بن كوش بن حام ). 
هـ - ورد في كتاب ( مدارس العراق قبل الاسلام ) للمؤرخ روفائيل بابو اسحق ص 8 ، ان الكلدان هم أسبق الأقوام في وضع الكتابة على طريقة التهجئة ثم انتشر اسلوبهم بين الأشوريين والأرمن والشعوب الاخرى المجاورة كالفرس والميديين .


و - ورد في ( مقدمة في تاريخ الحضارات القديمة ) للمؤرخ طه باقر في الصفحات 
أسّس منذ القرن الثامن عشر قبل الميلاد 74 – 494 – 548 الكلدان شعب سكن شواطيء الخليج ، 
أو قبله سُلالة القطر البحري التي عرفت بسُلالة الامراء ... ) والسؤال للذين ينعتون الكلدانية بالمذهب المسيحي ، هل كان هناك مذاهب مسيحية في القرن الثامن عشر قبل الميلاد ؟. 


ز– وينعت العلاّمة المطران يعقوب اوجين منا في معجمه الشهير " دليل الراغبين " الكلدان بأمة حيث يقول ( الامة الكلدانية ). 


ك – يقول جورج روو أبرز المؤرخين الثقاة في كتابه " العراق القديم " ص 479 ( بالرغم من معرفة اليونانيين بالكلدان واعجابهم بعلمهم الفلكي ألحقوا بالكلدان الكثير من الأذى من حيث تشويه سمعتهم بسبب ترجمتهم لعِلمهم وفق معرفتهم المحدودة المستوى قياسآ بمستوى علماء بابل ) .
ل – ويكتب عن الكلدانيين عبدالرزاق الحسني فيقول " انهم هادئون وادعون متفاهمون مع الاكثرية المسلمة مخلصون للحكم الوطني ميالون الى الثقافة والتطور ، يشغل لفيف منهم مناصب كبيرة في بعض دواوين الحكومة ، ويتعاطى الباقون الصناعة والتجارة والزراعة ولبعضهم رغبة في العلم والفن .


9- الكلدان أمة احتوت الكثير من الشعوب


نقرأ في كتاب " تاريخ الكلدان " لمؤلفه ابلحد افرام ساوا القول ( ...يذكر ارسطو وكذلك بطليموس ، بأن الكلدان ودار مملكتهم كلوذاي من بلاد ما بين النهرين واليها اضيفوا ومنهم ( النينويون ، الاشوريون ، الارمان ( الاراميين ) ، الجرامقة ، النبط ، وأهل السواد )( المسعودي – الاشراف والتنبيه ص 68 ). 


10 – الكلدان من اصول الأمم :-


يقول المسعودي في كتابه الاشراف والتنبيه ص1 ( ذكرت الاخبار عن بدء العالم والخلق وتفرقهم على الارض والممالك والبر والبحر في القرون البائدة والامم الخالية كالهند والصين والكلدان ). .. وقال من عنى باخبار الامم وبحث سيرة الاجيال بأن اصول الامم في سالف الزمان سبعة هم ( الفرس ، الكلدان ، اليونان ، القبط ، الترك ، الهند ، الصين ) ( نفس المصدر السابق ) 


11- الأيمان :-



المؤرخ اوبنهايم عندما قال في كتابه " بلاد ما بين النهرين " ان علم الفلك الكلداني كان من الشهرة بالنسبة للكلدان حتى اصبح مرادفآ لاسمهم ... ولشهرة التنجيم البابلي اطلق عليه " العلم الكلداني .))) لم يكن يعرف ان ذلك كان ترتيب إلهي للأمة الكلدانية التي اختيرت للتخصص بتلك العلوم لتكون قادرة على معرفة اسرار النجوم وحركتها واتجاهها وتوقيتها لتكون متهيئة على تنفيذ أمر السماء باتباع النجم الذي سيرشدهم الى مكان ولادة السيد المسيح .
ففي الايام الاولى لميلاد السيد المسيح كانت السماء قد بشرت الكلدانيين كأول شعب وأمة بميلاد مخلص البشرية ، فأمرتهم ان يتبعوا النجم ، وبكل حرص وسرور وفرح حملوا هداياهم ومارسوا علومهم الفلكية بمتابعة النجم الذي ارشدهم الى مكان ولادة السيد المسيح له المجد ، وطبيعي جدا ان يكونوا اولئك الكلدانيين اول من آمن بالسيد المسيح وايضآ ان يكونوا وهم بطريق عودتهم الى ديارهم الكلدانية اول من بشّر بولادة المخلّص وبواسطتهم كان اول انتشار للايمان المسيحي في بلاد وادي الرافدين ، فكيف لا يفتخر الكلداني بتسميته الكلدانية التي ذكرها الوحي المقدس للإشارة الى الأمة الكلدانية التي اعطيت لها الوعود المقدسة من خلال ابنها البار ابراهيم الذي خرج من اور الكلدانيين ( التكوين 11 – 31 ) ليكون ( ابو المؤمنين )(رومية 4- 11 ) وقد تحقق ذلك عندما آمن بني قومه الكلدانيين اولآ بالسيد المسيح .


ان ما ذكرته كان جزء يسير جدآ من كنز كبير وضخم من الامور الحضارية والعلمية والانسانية التي تجعل الانسان الكلداني 
دائم الافتخار بحضارته و بأمته الكلدانية العريقة ، فهنيئآ لكل كلداني بما انعم الرب عليه من تسمية قومية عزيزة و تاريخ مشرّف مجيد وحضارة انسانية نبيلة وعلوم مبدعة وايمان مسيحي كاثوليكي عميق . حقآ الكلدانية كانت ولا تزال مفخرة لأهلها وللانسان العراقي في كل زمان ومكان وعبر كل التاريخ البشري ، فبكل فخر انا كلداني وافتخر بكل مَن يعتز بأصله الكلداني 

النجمة الثمانية المستخدمة بلعلم الكلداني واصلها التاريخي ولماذا نعتز بها نحن الكلدان



تؤكد الإثباتات المادية التاريخية بأن النجمة الرباعية لم تكن النجمة الخاصة بالسكان الأصليين الوسط جنوبيين أي سكان الإقليم البابلي من الكلدان الأوائل بناة أريدو 5300 ق.م ، لأنها وبكل بساطة نجمة هامشية ودخيلة على الحضارة البابلية بشكل عام والعهد الذهبي الكلداني بشكل خاص ، إذ لم تستخدم هذه النجمة في المسلات الرافدية على طول التاريخ البابلي إلا في أربع حالات نادرة وهي : 
1- في أحجار الكودورو الكشية ، وهي أحجار حدود أوجد إستعمالها لأول مرة غزاة آسيويون جبليون عرفوا في التاريخ بأسم الكشيين نسبة لإلهتهم كشو ، وهؤلاء الأقوام الجبلية الهندوأوربية لا علاقة لهم من قريب أو بعيد بوادي الرافدين أو بالكلدان عرقاً أو لغة . 
2- في حجر حدود كودورو الملك نبوخذنصر الأول وهو ليس الإمبراطور الشمس نبوخذنصر الثاني أبن نبوبلاصر ، وقد أستعمل فنانو هذا الملك في حجرة الحدود الخاصة به الإسلوب الكشي الشائع في عصرهم آنذاك ، وهو الأسلوب الذي أستخدمه الكشيون الذين حكموا الإقليم البابلي لما يقرب من أربعمائة عام فأثروا وتأثروا بالحضارة الرافدية ، وبديهي أن الإسلوب المستخدم في كودورو نبوخذنصر الأول هو إسلوب (دخيل) خاص بهؤلاء الملوك الأجانب . 
3- من قبل الحاكم المحلي (نبو أبلا إيدينا) وهو حاكم كلداني محلي لا حول له ولا طول ، نصبه الملوك الآشوريون حاكماً محلياً بأسمهم على بابل عام 870 ق.م إبان فترة تفوقهم عسكرياً ، وتتسم فترة حكمه القصيرة بالتبعية لإقليم آشور وبسيادة الفوضى وإنحسار الروح الوطنية البابلية وإنكماش الحماسة القومية الكلدانية ، ولهذا فقد استخدم في لوحه المكرس للإله شمش رمزاً شمالياً لم تستخدمه المسلات البابلية مطلقاً وذلك تزلفاً لولي نعمته آشورناصربال الثاني ، الذي كان متأثراً بدوره بالتصورات الآسيوية الشوبارية الأجنبية السائدة آنذاك في إقليم آشور الذي كان يتسمى على المستوى الشعبي بلاد شوبارو . 
4- مسلة الملك نبونائيد في حران ، حيث أستخدم النحات الشمالي ثقافته الشوبارية الأجنبية لتصوير رموز الآلهة وفق العقلية الشمالية ، ومما يؤكد ذلك أن هذه المسلة لم تستخدم في بابل لأنها كانت موجهة أصلاً لمخاطبة سكان الإقليم الشمالي الذين كانوا قد تطبعوا بهذا الرمز الأجنبي الدخيل منذ عهد الهيمنة الشوبارية الأولى . 

في المقابل كانت (النجمة الثمانية) أساسية ومستخدمة في الإقليم البابلي منذ عهد الكتابة الصورية وهو عصر سيادة الكلدان الأوائل في الألف السادس ق.م حيث كانت النجمة ترسم بشكل أربعة خطوط متقاطعة ينتج عنها نجمة بثمانية رؤوس ، ثم صارت تكتب منذ مطلع الألف الثالث قبل الميلاد بشكل أربعة مسامير متقاطعة (ثمانية رؤوس) ، ويقرأ هذا الرمز دنكر بالسومرية -Dinger- وإيلو بالأكدية -Ilu- ، وظلت هذه المسامير المتقاطعة (ثمانية الرؤوس) مستخدمة حتى عهد آخر رقيم طيني وصلنا من الإقليم البابلي بحدود 80م ، أي أن إستخدامها قد أستمر على طول فترة تزيد على خمسة آلاف عام ، كما إن النجمة الثمانية قد أستخدمت أيضاً بشكلها الثماني الأصيل في الفخاريات الرافدية منذ العهود الموغلة في القدم ، وقد وصلتنا منها نماذج تعود إلى حقبة سامراء 5500 ق.م . 
وكتأكيد على ما نذهب إليه فإن الملك نرام سين -2254-2218 ق.م -Naram Sin- حفيد الإمبراطور الكلداني شروكين 2334-2279 ق.م -Sharru kin- مؤسس الإمبراطورية الأكدية قد أستخدم نقش (النجمة الثمانية) في مسلته الشهيرة التي تصور إنتصاره على قبائل اللولوبيين الآسيويين ، وقد حاول العيلاميون طمس معالم هذا النقش من المسلة فيما بعد ، لكن خشيتهم من العواقب الإلاهية لآلهة بابل جعلهم يترددون من طمس كامل معالم الرمز ، فعاد البابليون إلى نحت النجمة ثانية بشكلها البابلي الثماني فيما بعد ، ولهذا تنفرد مسلة الملك نرام سين بوجود نجمتين ثمانيتين واحدة مشوهة وأخرى كاملة ترمزان لمعنى واحد هو شمش / الشمس (الخير والعدل / الحضارة) . 
ولو اطلعنا على النجوم المستخدمة في عصر الإمبراطورية الأورية أو كما تسمى سلالة أور الثالثة لوجدنا محافظة الملوك السومريين على إستخدام النجمة الرافدية القديمة التي أبتدعها الكلدان الأوائل أي (النجمة الثمانية) الرسمية للإقليم البابلي ، ويلوح ذلك جلياً في مسلات أورنمو الشهيرة ، وقد بقيت هذه النجمة الثمانية في الإستخدام إبان العهد البابلي الأخير الذي يسمى بالعهد الكلداني الإمبراطوري أو سلالة بابل الحادية عشر ، ولنا في المسلة التي نشرت من قبل كل من الباحثة والمؤرخة الفرنسية آني كابيه -Annie Caubet- والآثاري باتريك بويسيغر-Patrick Pouyssegur- في كتابهما الموسوم (الشرق الأوسط القديم) ص183 خير دليل ، حيث تناولا بالشرح أحدى المسلات البابلية التي تحمل النجمة الثمانية الكلدانية المتواجدة في متحف اللوفر ، والملاحظ في شرحهما ذاك أنهما لم يكتفيا بالإشارة إلى عائدية المسلة للإقليم البابلي وإنما أكدا على كونها من عهد السلالة الكلدانية الذهبية (سلالة الملك الشهير نبوخذنصر الثاني) ، وتؤكد مسلات مردوخ أبلا إيدينا الثاني -Mardukh Apla Iddina II- الذي نفر من الإسلوب الكشي (الهندوأوربي) والآشوري (الشوباري / الآسيوي) نفور عامة الكلدان من التقاليد الأجنبية ، فعاد في مسلته إلى إستخدام الرموز الشهيرة القديمة المتفق عليها في الإقليم البابلي ، وهذا هو ما فعله تماماً نبوخذنصر الثاني -Nebuchadnezzar II- في مسلته المكتشفة مؤخراً . 
وكمثال أخير على كون (النجمة الثمانية) هي النجمة الكلدانية البابلية ، فإن الإله الوطني للبابليين أي إله الكلدان الرسمي مردوخ -Mardukh- كان يزوق جسمه بزخارف أساسها النجمة الثمانية -Eightfold Star- كما في ختم الملك الكلداني مردوخ ذاكر شمي 854-819 ق.م -Mardukh Dhakir Shumi I- ، كما أن الكلدان القدماء عندما رسموا تصورهم للعالم بشكل خريطة فإنهم لم يستخدموا النجمة الرباعية الأجنبية وإنما أستخدموا النجمة الرسمية الثمانية لنقل تصورهم الكلداني عن العالم ، وتعد هذه الخارطة الكلدانية اليوم أقدم خارطة للعالم في التاريخ البشري . 

لهذه الأسباب المستندة جميعاً إلى الأسس العلمية والبحث التاريخي الدقيق فإننا قد تأكدنا من أن النجمة الكلدانية هي (النجمة الثمانية) البابلية وليس النجمة الأجنبية الرباعية التي أستخدمها البعض من الرافديين تأثراً بالثقافات الأجنبية الشوبارية والكشية ، ولبطلان مصداقية النجمة الرباعية من الناحيتين القومية والوطنية ، فقد عمد الفنان فتوحي مبتكر ومصمم علم الكلدان القومي إلى تجاوز بعض تصاميمه السابقة التي أعتمد فيها النجمة الرباعية ، بخاصة وأن العلم الكلداني هو علم قومي وليس علماً كنسياً ، وهكذا كان الخيار النهائي للفنان أن يقدم علماً قومياً بدلالات تراثية وطنية رافدية ، ولم يكن هنالك أفضل من إعادة تصميم النجمة الكلدانية الثمانية البابلية مع إضافة عناصر بصرية أخرى ، جعلت من العلم الكلداني علماً فريداً في العالم كله ، لأنه العلم الوحيد الذي يستخدم الخطوط العمودية كرموز وطنية معبرة بشكل جمالي وعملي عن وطننا الأم بيث نهرين / وادي الرافدين . 

إن أهمية النجمة الثمانية الكلدانية البابلية لم تتوقف عند إستخدامها في التاريخ القديم ، بل أنها بقيت في الإستخدام خلال العصور اللاحقة وخير مثال على ذلك تشكيلاتها إبان العصر العباسي الزاهر الذي كان أساسه الفن البابلي القديم ، حيث أستخدمت النجمة الثمانية في الخط والزخرفة والرقش والأربسك -Arabesque- والحفر في الحجر وعلى الخشب وفي تصميم القباب وأشهرها القبة المعروفة بالقبة الصليبية ، وتواصل إستخدامها في العهود اللاحقة حتى أستخدمت كشعار للجمهورية العراقية عام 1958م ، بعد أن أعتمدها أثنان من مؤسسي الفن الحديث في العراق ، هما الفنان الخالد جواد سليم (المصمم) والأستاذ الفنان الرائد عيسى حنا دابش (المنفذ) وهو الرئيس العام للرابطة الدولية للفنانين التشكيليين المحترفين الكلدان ، حيث قاما بتصميم وتنفيذ شعار الجمهورية العراقية بعد ثورة الرابع عشر من تموز،واختارا النجمة الثمانية
والحق فإن بوسع كل من يريد التأكد من لا شرعية النجمة الرباعية لتمثيل الأمة الكلدانية ، أن يراجع المسلات الوطنية البابلية المنجزة في الإقليم البابلي سواء كانت تلك التي أنجزت قبل العصر البابلي القديم أم خلال العصرين البابليين القديم والحديث على حد سواء ، ليتأكد من أن (النجمة الثمانية الكلدانية البابلية) كانت رمز حضارة بيث نهرين ودليل عزته وسيادته وتميزه تاريخياً وحضارياً ، لهذا أعتمد الفنان فتوحي النجمة الثمانية الكلدانية البابلية العريقة لتزين علم الأمة الكلدانية إحتراماً لمنجزات أسلافنا الكلدان ووفاء لهم . 

من اليمين إلى اليسار نماذج من من النجوم المستخدمة في وادي الرافدين القديم : 
نجمة الكلدان الأوائل الثمانية من عهد الإمبراطور الأكدي نرام سين ، النجمة الرباعية الآسيوية من العهد الكشي ، النجمة الرباعية من العهد الآشوري القرن التاسع ق.م ، وأخيراً النجمة الثمانية الكلدانية البابلية من القرن السابع ق.م .




لغتنا التاريخية ومدى عمقها الحضاري فبعد الثورة الكلدانية والتحرر من قوة دولة اشور والقضاء على دولتهم جرى تحول كبير في اللغة واصبحت الارامية هية لغت الدولة الكلدانية وكل بلاد النهرين وسوريا وفلسطين قديما ولايزال الكلدان ولاشورين يتكلمون ويحافضون على لغتهم القومية بجانب قوميتهم التاريخية ولاتزال احرفنا وكتابتنا موجودة الى يومنا هذا وكل من الكلدانين والاشورين محافضين على لهجتهم القدمية رغم التعريب الكبير الذي طرا عليها منذ دخول العرب للعراق الى يومنا هذا

هنا ممن ان نطرح سوال ليجيب عن بعض الاستفسارت بلغتنا

ماذا تكلم المسيح

">يقول علماء الكتاب المقدس أنها اللغة السريانية، وهي إحدى اللغات السامية الشمالية، وتسمى أحياناً الكلدانية، حسب ما ورد عنها في قاموس الكتاب المقدس. وإن لفظة "الآرامية"، ربما جاءت من اسم "آرام" أحد أبناء سام بن نوح (تكوين 10: 22-23 و1 أخبار 1: 17) ونسله الآراميين الذين سكنوا في أرض آرام. وإن كلمة أرام الأكادية تعني "أراموا" أو "رومو" أي الأرض المرتفعة.


ولقد تكلم المسيح الآرامية بالرغم من إنه سكن فلسطين لأنها اللغة التي كانت سائدة آنذاك، وكانت تمتد من جبال لبنان إلى ما وراء الفرات في الشرق، ومن جبال طوروس في الشمال إلى دمشق وما وراءها في الجنوب، وكان يطلق على هذه المنطقة اسم سوريا حسب ما ورد في الترجمة السبعينية للكتاب المقدس، ويشير قاموس الكتاب المقدس إلى أنه اكتُشفت في سوريا وآسيا الصغرى (تركيا) نقوش آرامية على النقود والأوزان وكذلك في آشور وبابل، كما وجدت كتابات آرامية على أوراق البردي والرقوق التي اكتشفت في مصر ويرضع تاريخها إلى خمسمائة عام قبل الميلاد. ويظهر من الكتابات أن الآرامية كانت اللغة السائدة في ميادين السياسة والتجارة، ليس في الدول الآرامية فحسب بل في عدت مناطق في الشرق الأوسط قديماً. وقد طلب ممثلي الملك حزقيا من الآشوريين الذين كانوا يحاصرون أورشليم أن يتكلموا بالآرامية (2ملوك 18: 26 وإشعياء 36: 11).



وتوجد أجزاء أرامية مطولة في عزرا 4: 8 إلى 6: 18 و7: 12-26) وهي عبارة عن قرارات أصدرها الملك الفارسي. وكذلك ورد في سفر دانيال جزء كبير بالآرامية في الإصحاح الثاني القسم الثاني من الآية 4 إلى الإصحاح 7: 28. ويظن البعض أن هناك بعض آثار للآرامية في غير هذه من أسفار العهد القديم.


ولما حُمل اليهود إلى السبي البابلي، أخذوا في استعمال اللغة الآرامية التي حلت محل اللغة العبرية كلغة للتخاطب في شئون الحياة اليومية، كما نجد في سفر نحميا 8: 8 إشارة إلى هذا. فقد وجد الشعب أنه لابد له من تفسير الكتاب في الآرامية حتى يكن فهمه، واستتبع ذلك استخدام اليهود للحروف الآرامية المربعة "اللاسطرنجيلية" أي لغة الإنجيل أو حرف الإنجيل بدل الكتابة الفينيقية القديمة.


ويشير قاموس الكتاب المقدس أيضاً إلى أنه يمكن تقسيم اللهجة الآرامية إلى قسمين: الآرامية الشرقية، وهي اللغة السريانية المتداولة في كنائس الآشوريين والكلدان حتى اليوم والآرامية الغربية وهي اللغة السريانية المتداولة في طقوس كنائس السريان الأرثوذكس، والسريان الكاثوليك والموارنة حتى اليوم. أما اللهجات الآرامية الشرقية فكانت تشمل:

1 - آرامية التلمود البابلي. 

2 - المندعية (المندية):

3 - السريانية: وهي لهجة الرها التي أصبحت فيما بعد لغة الكنائس المسيحية التي تتكلم الآرامية في سوريا وفيما بين النهرين. وهي ما تزال مستعملة حتى اليوم في الحياة اليومية من قِبَل السريان في طور عبدين، جنوب شرقي تركيا، وفي بعض المدن السورية وبعض بلاد المهجر

أما الآرامية الغربية فكانت تشمل اللهجات الآتية: 


1 - الأرامية الكتابية - وهي لغة الأجزاء الآرامية الموجودة في العهد القديم.

2 - الآرامية اليهودية التي وجدت بعد أمام العهد القديم وهذه تشمل:

أ - كلمات آرامية (سريانية) وردت في <a href=http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_الجديد> العهد الجديد </a> في كتابات يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودي

ب - آرامية الترجوم أو الترجمات، وهي عبارة عن ترجمات وتفسيرات لأسفار العهد القديم من العبرانية إلى الآرامية.


ج - فصول موجودة في كتب التقليد اليهودية وهي "المشنا" و"الجمارا" و"المدراشيم".

3 - الآرامية السامرية.


4 - الآرامية النبطية نسبة إلى الأنباط.



5 - آرامية بلمبرا - أي تدمر (وتدمر كلمة سريانية تعني الأعجوبة).


6 - الآرامية المسيحية الفلسطينية.


7 - آرامية معلولا وبعض قرى القلمون في سوريا، مثل بخعه، جبعدين وصيدنايا وغيرها.

وبالإضافة إلى أن اللغة الآرامية كانت اللغة المتبعة في زمن المسيح والمتبعة أيضاً بين الناس كانت اللغة العبرية هي لغة المثقفين من رجال الدين اليهود، فهناك أيضاً عدة مراجع لاهوتية تؤكد أن المسيح تكلم الآرامية. ونلاحظ أن بعض العبارات التي وردت على لسان المسيح ما زالت تُقرأ بكلماتها الآرامية ثم تتبع عادة ترجمتها بالعربية أو غيرها مثل



عندما كان المسيح معلقاً على الصليب صرخ: "ألوي، ألوي، لما شبقتني؟" ( مرقس 15: 24). أي إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني؟


وعندما أقام المسيح ابنة رئيس المجمع أمسك بيدها وقال: "طليثا قومي" (مرقس 5: 41). أي يا صبية قومي. فقامت الصبية ومشت. فكلمة طليثا كلمة سريانية تعني صبية كما أن كلمة طليا تعني صبي. وهناك أدلة لاهوتية قاطعة يعتمد عليها المؤرخون اللاهوتيين أن المسيح تكلم الآرامية. وقد أكد المطران ثاوفيلوس جورج صليبا مطران السريان الأرثوذكس في جبل لبنان، بأن بعض المؤرخين وفي مقدمتهم المؤرخ الكبير أسابيوس القيصري (340م) أن رسل المسيح كانوا يتكلمون اللغة السريانية الآرامية، كما أكدوا أن يوسف ومريم العذراء كانا يتكلمان السريانية أيضاً


فبعد كل هذا كيف لانفتخر بلغتنا الام وهل من العدل نسيان هذة اللغة اللغة التي تكلم بيها المسيح اللغة التي حملت حضارة ليس لها مثيل حضارة وادي الرافدين ونكران اصالتها او انها لاتمد لنا بصلة وانها لغة دخيلة رغم كونها هية الغة الاصلية بجوار شقيقاتها السومرية والاكدية وهية التي تعيش الى الان بعد انصهار خواتها

لمحات تاريخية مختصرة للكلدانين قبل وبعد اخر حكم اصلي لشعب بلاد النهرين 

ومنجزات الكلدان ومااستفاد منه العالم

طورو الكتابة من السومرين وجلعوا من اللغة الارامية لغة العالم القديم

وسهولة الاحرف الارامية وكتابتها ممها جعلها تنتشر بسرعة 


ابان حكم الكيشين ثورات لم تنجح بسسب التفوق الكيشي لاكنهم اجبرو عل

فهم الفرس الكيشين لثقافة الكلدانين فاضطرو لتنصيب حكام كلدانين على الدويلات الكلدانية خاضعين للسيطرة الكيشية 

اول شعب ليس من اليهود ركع وسجد ونادة بلمسيح ملكا هم المجوس الكلدانين وهم اوال من بشر به في بلاد النهرين للشعب الكلداني ثم اعتناقهم للمسيحية بعد التبشيرات وحكم المناذرة

يعرف بان الكلدان هم المنجمون وكانو بارعين بلتنجيم والفلسفة ايضا ومنهم وصلت بعض علموهم للفراعنة واليونانين وطورها اليونانين من بعدهم 

ابان الدخول العربي لبلاد النهرين كان الكلدان في بغداد يعملون في الطب في المستشفيات وقام اغلبهم بترجمة الكتب الغربية الى اللغة العربية لمعرفتهم بلغة الغربية والارامية فكانو حلقة وصل بين شعوب العالم 

اثناء هجوم هولاكو على بغداد نزح الكثير من الكلدانين الى شمال العراق بعد حملات الابادة الي مارسها هولاكو معهم 
وعاشو بشمال العراق وتركيا تاركين مدنهم الاصلية 
امثال بابل والناصرية والاحواز وديالى وبغداد متوجيهن الى القرى المعروفة الان بسم 

تلكيف وتلسقف وكرملس والقوش وبطنايا وبغديدة ومثيلاتها من القرى المسيحية في هذا الوقت حيث اسسوها وبنو هذة القرة مع الاشورين 

ضل ابناء الكلدان يحلمون بلرجوع لمدنهم ولتاريخهم ابان الحكم العثماني رغم سياسة

حولهم ذالكم الوقت 
وعادو الى مدنهم رويدا رويدا اثناء الحكم الانكليزي ويذكر ان الانكليز عينوا ملكا 
كلدانيا على العراق سرعان مارفعو السلطة منه لخوفهم من فكرة القومي والاصالة التارخية لاصلة 

ولا يزال تاثير الكلدان كبير في العراق من اطباء وعلماء ومفكرين رغم كل الضروف القاسية التي مرو بها 

ليس بلعراق فحسب بل بكل مكان حلو به من افكارهم وروحهم الطيبة والتعاون 

والمحبة التي تعززت بجوجود المسيحية بينهم كما كانت مسلة حمرابي جدهم عادلة 

فكل هذا موجود لدينا اليس لي الحق بان افتخر واقول اني

كلداني 

واصلي من العراق كشعب بنه هذة الدولة وعاش اجداده عليها وصنعو منها فخرا للامم بنتضار اليوم الذي نرة فية السلام على ارضنا كما كان وقت. اجدادنا


----------



## حميدو (31 مارس 2009)

نو


----------



## SALVATION (1 أبريل 2009)

_شكرا لمعلوماتك ماريا_
_تسلم ايدك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------

